# Borderlands 2



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2011)

We all knew this would be inevitable and lo-behold we know that Gearbox now has a sequel in the making, which would be revealed at PAX. More details? Read on:

*2K Games and Gearbox Software Announce Borderlands™ 2 in Development*



> Fans can get their first glimpse of the bold evolution of the Role-Playing Shooter at Gamescom and PAX Prime 2011 this month
> 
> New York, NY – August 3, 2011 – 2K Games and Gearbox Software announced today that the sequel to the extravasplosive breakout hit, Borderlands™, is currently in development at world-renowned developer Gearbox Software. Coming to the Xbox 360® video game and entertainment system from Microsoft, PlayStation®3 computer entertainment system and Windows PC during Take-Two's fiscal year 2013 beginning on April 1, 2012, Borderlands 2 is the epic sequel to the ultimate four-player Role-Playing Shooter loot fest. Combining invention and evolution, Borderlands 2 features all new characters, skills, environments, enemies, weapons and equipment, which come together in an ambitiously crafted story. Players will reveal secrets, and escalate mysteries of the Borderlands universe as they adventure across the unexplored new areas of Pandora.
> 
> 2K Games and Gearbox Software are taking this show on the road, and fans and media will be able to get their first look at the game at Gamescom 2011 from August 17 – August 21, and at PAX Prime (Booth #3417) from August 26 – August 28. Eager gamers can learn more about Borderlands 2 right now by picking up the latest issue of Game Informer Magazine, which has the worldwide exclusive cover story on the title. Readers will find many game details inside the issue, including the first reveal of one of the several new character classes being introduced in Borderlands 2.



Source: Official Borderlands 2 Website

First Art-work:

*img827.imageshack.us/img827/6866/sepcoverblspreadl.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2011)

OMG...was waiting for this
who is that guy?
Berserker?


----------



## Alok (Aug 4, 2011)

I haven't played even first


----------



## baccilus (Aug 4, 2011)

I am on level 24 in the first one but I have stopped playing. I will start again once I upgrade my PC.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> I haven't played even first



Same here


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 4, 2011)

ZOMGBBQ!
Waiting for this since...Well, since i played Borderlands.
But i still haven't finished the claptrap DLC =/
Too big a level jump...Getting pwned at every moment =/


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

How's the first game, guys? Single player is worth playing or not?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2011)

Single player was a completely boring experience for me. 4 player co-op is the way the first game is meant to be played.


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

Then useless for me.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh then I wont get the first game


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2011)

Yep, it's addicting though repetitive. Loot system is awesome, cool weapons and powers.


----------



## Alok (Aug 5, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Oh then I wont get the first game



same here

*Well i have seen a crowd of borderlands on gameranger.*


----------



## varunb (Aug 5, 2011)

Why do you guys say that the 1st game is useless for you ? The main campaign can be played either single player or in coop as already mentioned. The checkpoints made in coop also get reflected in single player as well. I highly recommend that you guys play the 1st one. If you are wondering about purchasing it...then ahem.....PM me & I will let you in on some more details...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

The graphics of Borderlands was cell-shaded(like POP 2008)


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

varunb said:


> Why do you guys say that the 1st game is useless for you ? The main campaign can be played either single player or in coop as already mentioned. The checkpoints made in coop also get reflected in single player as well. I highly recommend that you guys play the 1st one. If you are wondering about purchasing it...then ahem.....PM me & I will let you in on some more details...




Can't play online, no one in my quarters are fond of gaming, so no LAN Coop etc., and if the single player campaign is of no good, then why bother?


----------



## varunb (Aug 5, 2011)

Dude...you can always find anyone to play coop with you. Even I can give you company. Single player campaign is not bad...like I said the campaign shared by both single player mode & coop mode is the same. The only thing is the fun factor which is present when you are playing with someone & the enemies get multiplied. Just give it a try by asking someone here to play coop in this game with you. Don't just give up if someone says its good or bad buddy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

varunb said:


> Dude...you can always find anyone to play coop with you. Even I can give you company. Single player campaign is not bad...like I said the campaign shared by both single player mode & coop mode is the same. The only thing is the fun factor which is present when you are playing with someone & the enemies get multiplied. Just give it a try by asking someone here to play coop in this game with you. Don't just give up if someone says its good or bad buddy.



Co-OP multiplayer is always fun...be it CS,COD,or TF2


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2011)

To the people who haven't played it AT ALL; why don't you guys get hold of it and co-op it together? I found all my co-op partners on this forum itself. Now we co-op on almost every game we get. Trust me, we enjoyed the first game so much, that Borderlands 2 is definitely going to be a day 1 purchase.


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 6, 2011)

^ Absolutely!!
Btw, who do you think the guy in the poster is?
a new major boss, or new playable character?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> Can't play online, no one in my quarters are fond of gaming, so no LAN Coop etc., and if the single player campaign is of no good, then why bother?


Try this game for sure. Best Co-Op experience of mine. Completed this game two times.



sameer.pur said:


> ^ Absolutely!!
> Btw, who do you think the guy in the poster is?
> a new major boss, or new playable character?


I guess playable character.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 6, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> ^ Absolutely!!
> Btw, who do you think the guy in the poster is?
> a new major boss, or new playable character?


Playable character for sure. I hope there is a good replacement for Siren. I'm assuming the guy from the art-work is the one replacing Brick from the first game.

First details about the game revealed:



> - Co-op will probably be 4 players
> - Vehicles will have variety
> - One vehicle: Bandit Technical
> - One vehicle will have four seats
> ...



Source: Game Everything


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info Ethan. Waiting for this game. Whats the release date ???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 6, 2011)

No specific date has been provided Anand. Though they have tentatively mentioned (and I quote):


> The release is scheduled for fiscal year 2013 on PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and PC, the period beginning from April 1st 2012.



So we still have a long way to go.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 6, 2011)

I first game is awesome too guys.


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info Ethan.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh boy thats a long long way to go. About 1.5 years if they release in 2013 and we survive 2012.


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmm.. that's a looongg time to wait... :X


----------



## quan chi (Aug 7, 2011)

anyone for borderlands co-op.i didnt liked its single player campaign.

i only played till i got level 4 rank.Then got bored and quit.


----------



## varunb (Aug 7, 2011)

I wont mind giving you company or anyone here. It took me a lot of time & effort to level up to rank 69.


----------



## Alok (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok got first borderlands will try after 4-5 days.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 7, 2011)

Guys feel free to use the first game's thread for further discussions.


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 8, 2011)

I think Ethan will take up the 'Salvador: Gunzerker' for Co-op... 
I will wait for other classes.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2011)

I _*might*_ pick some other class this time. 

I wish they would have retained the earlier characters. Having played it 3 times now, I had got accustomed to their comments. But I'm glad at least Claptrap's coming back.


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I'll definitely go for class that is most similar to Siren..


----------



## Desmond (Aug 9, 2011)

The guy in the poster looks like Brick with a beard.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2011)

New screenshots:

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/1681/56259057.jpg

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/2275/84032634.jpg

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/1558/18842726.jpg

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/9530/66695731.jpg

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/8941/c1ptk.jpg


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks better than the first one.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2011)

Now its nearly confirmed that that guy is a playable character and not a boss.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2011)

He IS a playable character and his name is Salvador. 

Source: Borderlands 2, starring Salvador the dwarf and a dump of new details


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2011)

hmmm....I wish there was one/two more characters this time
anyways 4 player co-op is fun too


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2011)

In first screen there are some dragonling like enemies I wonder if we will get a High Dragon too in this game.


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 14, 2011)

Screens looks good! I'm waiting for other character class information.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 14, 2011)

*2K Games will be broadcasting a demo of Borderlands 2 live from gamescom on the 19th August at 8am PT/5pm CET/4pm BST.*



> Taking place on the 2K Games stream, it will be the first chance to see Borderlands 2 in action following the Game Informer reveal earlier this month.
> 
> Fan questions will also be taken throughout the presentation, which you can send to @2KGames or @GearboxSoftware, or post on the 2K Forums and the Gearbox Forums for a chance to win a Borderlands 2 swag bag. Hopefully you’ll find some purples inside!



Source: Beefjack


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2011)

I like salvador's hair style


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

I wish I had so much hair as that guy. 

Anyways, the screenies look awesome.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 16, 2011)

[youtube]41PrLL3c4cA[/youtube]


----------



## TickTock (Aug 19, 2011)

*Borderlands2 live broadcasting @ *www.ustream.tv/channel/borderlands2live ..Watch
it's just started 4 mins ago !!*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 3, 2011)

14 Minutes leaked Gamescon Gameplay video:

[youtube]ENyvxX_Eots&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## sameer.pur (Sep 5, 2011)

'A Dam Free Rescue'
Sounds good.


----------



## Alok (Feb 22, 2012)

Launch date :18 september.
[youtube]jh98sWNvXBA[/youtube]


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 22, 2012)

soumo27 said:


> Same here



here too.

Had a hands on experience for few minutes on friends pc.Though.

The cell shaded gfx looked brilliant.!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome, can't wait.


----------



## Alok (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> Awesome, can't wait.



but you have to


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> but you have to


I have only alan wake to go with now


----------



## Alok (Feb 22, 2012)

Why not check your old games for another playthrough, there must be something that you like to play again


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Why not check your old games for another playthrough, there must be something that you like to play again


Well, I ply most games 2/3 times or more, lets see., I need some fast paced action, black ops


----------



## tusharkeshri (Feb 22, 2012)

Its a best RPG game ever


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Well, I ply most games 2/3 times or more, lets see., I need some fast paced action, black ops



Have you played most of the FPS of past. I mean 2 or 3 years?? I mean there must be something left. Try that.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, Sam looks like you'll have to pick Maya this time. I call dibs on Zero.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 23, 2012)

Just grabbed Borderlands 1 from flipkart.

Ready to dive in............!!!

I just hope its really worth the play......ACTION RPG!


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Just grabbed Borderlands 1 from flipkart.
> 
> Ready to dive in............!!!
> 
> I just hope its really worth the play......ACTION RPG!


You may get bored playing singleplayer, its meant for multiplayer Co-op.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes the game is worthy for sure. Single player experience is quite good and MP is just awesome. Be sure to try that.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

So, borderlands 2, is it up for pre order anywhere?


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yes the game is worthy for sure. Single player experience is quite good and MP is just awesome. Be sure to try that.



Just had hands-on for 40 min.
Controls are easy as should be.

Weapons are awesome.
I think there are hell-lot-of weapon.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes there are. More than you can imagine.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

have to see.....


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> have to see.....


Millions of guns, Google for "Borderlands Gun Harvesting"


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 28, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Well, Sam looks like you'll have to pick Maya this time. I call dibs on Zero.



Yep, of course I will take Maya.. 

Thinking of pre-ordering it. It's $49.99 on both Amazon and GameStop.
What do you say?


----------



## thinkjamil (Mar 29, 2012)

ClapTrap's Love letter Borderlands 2 Official Website


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2012)

vl it run on my config.. :I


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 29, 2012)

kaz said:


> vl it run on my config.. :I


You have an L502x right?

I am hoping to run it on my L501x, so you should hope too


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> You have an L502x right?
> 
> I am hoping to run it on my L501x, so you should hope too



hopefully v will 

bt u hv a fhd screen so that might create sm problems i think.....


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 29, 2012)

Well.. I will just try on 1600x900 then 
Heck i am ready to lower the settings for smooth co-op. 
And now it has LAN mode included so we will probably be using Hamachi.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

Please don't use too much sms lingo. 

I am damn exited about the MP part of the game and its length.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 29, 2012)

This time SP will be more story driven...unlike First BL.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> This time SP will be more story driven...unlike First BL.



Any confirmation from developers ??


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Any confirmation from developers ??



Check Out IGN Rewind Theater Borderland 2 Commenatry and you will know.
LISTEN CAREFULLY!

[YOUTUBE]OuauMecbRL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah heard and saw it. Thanks


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 7, 2012)

*All new Gameplay Blowout*:

[YOUTUBE]6WsXRT05gaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 9, 2012)

*Borderlands 2 will add fifth playable character (Mechromancer) post-launch as free DLC*

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/5514/borderlands2mechromance.jpg



> During a PAX East Gearbox panel, a question popped up that most Borderlands fans have thought about, "Will there be a fifth playable class in Borderlands 2?" And when Randy Pitchford replied in the affirmative, it's fair to say most gamers were surprised/worried/suspicious -- what was the catch? Pre-order DLC, day-1 DLC, something gamers will have to pay for? Not at all, apparently. Randy said the current plan was to introduce the Mechromancer post-launch as a free download for all players.
> 
> The Mechromancer will fill the Borderlands pet class void. Growing up as a poor, half-robot girl can be difficult, so why not build yourself a Deathtrap companion to ease your loneliness? Sporting red hair and goggles, with a mechanical arm, I almost thought she could be related to the original Borderlands' Siren, but the eyes definitely don't match.
> 
> She's still a long way off however, still in conceptual design actually. Gearbox loves to share its fun with fans though, and introducing a character at a PAX panel is quite awesome of them. Announcing they're planning to release her as free DLC is great marketing, to boot. Perhaps to mock Mass Effect 3's day one character DLC, or perhaps just to show they're paying attention to what consumers want, Gearbox took the time to show us something cool they're doing. Gamers remember that sort of thing.



Source: Neoseeker


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

5 player co-op. YAY.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 9, 2012)

Nope. It's 4 player co-op only. You just have an additional class/character to select.


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 9, 2012)

I am still selecting Maya, Ethan


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought so. 

I'm going with Zero this time. Either him or Salvador. Where's Vamsi and why isn't he involved in this talk? 

Earth to Vamsi! Confirm if you're in for this title?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> And now it has LAN mode included so we will probably be using Hamachi.



this is what i was waiting for. Co op in lan. can't get better 



sameer.pur said:


> I am still selecting Maya, Ethan



i prefer an up close beat-them-up kind of player. but the only problem is, the shields were crap. and even health was not recharging type. Will resume Borderlands soon. Hope savegame folder was not deleted.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Nope. It's 4 player co-op only. You just have an additional class/character to select.



Damn for a moment I thought it would be a 5 player co op. Still a new class is always welcome.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 7, 2012)

*Borderlands 2 will reward you for playing Borderlands*

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/7351/borderlands2vaultvetera.jpg



> Gearbox Software announced, today, a little bonus to those of you who have played the first Borderlands game, and are going to play Borderlands 2. A “Vault Veteran” skin, and head, will be available for each character for those players who took part in the action of the first game.
> 
> Gearbox says, via Facebook, “Borderlands 2 will reward veterans of the first Borderlands with exclusive character customization elements — here’s a look at the character heads and skins that are unlocked when Borderlands 2 detects save data from the original Borderlands!”
> 
> So there doesn’t seem to be any special conditions you have to meet, simply play Borderlands and still have your save file. Welcome back to Pandora!



Source: The Controller Online


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 7, 2012)

Saw that on their fb page..Last Borderland was playable online at 30+kbps speed...if borderland 2 does same then lets have a co-op.
Price is affordablle too..preordered it at Flipkart..But then didn't mention the Preoder Edition.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 7, 2012)

Its gonna be awesome.  Now, where did I keep those save files ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 14, 2012)

*More gameplay footage:*

[YOUTUBE]6d91Zvujs5g[/YOUTUBE]

*Borderlands 2: 'A Quick Playthrough Takes Around 60 Hours ' - Pitchford*



> Borderlands 2 is rather massive, and it took the guys at strategy guide creators Brady Games over 58 hours to complete during a quick playthrough - Possibly the slowest 'quick' playthrough ever documented.
> 
> Speaking with NowGamer, Gearbox CEO Randy Pitchford explained why it took the team so long to finish Borderlands 2:
> 
> ...



Souce: Nowgamer


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 14, 2012)

Another teaser..they won't let the hype down

*Borderlands 2 Wimoweh Trailer*
[YOUTUBE]*youtu.be/nicvyhrmTDs?hd=1[/YOUTUBE]

Link


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 18, 2012)

Vamsi, if you're listening. Get the game and move your butt over to TE. Time to blow **** up. Also, pass me your current mobile number. I'll contact Sam and Gaurav.


----------



## sameer.pur (Sep 19, 2012)

@Ethan_Hunt, I have his number. And he has BEAM.. so we don't need worry about his side..


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2012)

Saw the trailer. Graphics haven't improved much but gameplay is rock solid.


----------



## soumo27 (Sep 19, 2012)

I will be getting this game, this weekend, probably! (Waiting for Flipkart to deliver it)
Anyone who likes to co-op? 
I will be playing on Friday to Monday


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2012)

^^ I guess that the posts above me would be useful for you.


----------



## Knightlover (Sep 20, 2012)

Anybody wants to play co-op get ready with tunngle garena or whatever and report here.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 21, 2012)

The game was released today, right ? If yes then Flipkart has screwed again. They simply do not understand the meaning of pre-order


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2012)

Thats why I never pre order. I usually buy when its released.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone interested in co-op using tunngle, patch me up as Maya.


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2012)

What's the mod people are talking about which enables PhysX on Radeon cards?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 22, 2012)

Faun said:


> Anyone interested in co-op using tunngle, patch me up as Maya.



lolol. What's your Tunngle ID? Ready when you are.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2012)

^^ I guess he already did. MAYA


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> lolol. What's your Tunngle ID? Ready when you are.



sinlesschain

add me. But right now i am in bf 3.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2012)

will be ready for the co-op this tuesday

BTW...anyone playing single player?
How's the "everything" ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> sinlesschain
> 
> add me. But right now i am in bf 3.



Sent you a request. I'm ready now. Let's Co-op?


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2012)

@piyush and @nvidiageek

Lets make a team then and stick together. PMing you my gmail id. Lets decide the timing over that. Tuesday it is then.


I played initial few minutes. Game seemed boring but with co-op it will be better IMO.


Btw I am playing as Maya. Choose what you want to be.

Need another member too.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> @piyush and @nvidiageek
> 
> Lets make a team then and stick together. PMing you my gmail id. Lets decide the timing over that. Tuesday it is then.
> 
> ...



Aight
Just to be on the safe side, if its not Tuesday, then make it Thursday please (Wednesday is a busy day for me)
Can join you guys anytime after 8pm
PS:Since Faun is going with Maya, then I'd choose between Axton or Zero (strictly no to Salvador)


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2012)

Anyone else ready for Co-op???
Only Faun is ready (Maya character)

I'll be going for Axton or Zero 

We need two more guys with 1 Salvador at least
do drop in your names
most probably we'll start tomorrow


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll be Salvador (like a badarse). But the timing is not right for me. I'll try hard to get online on Thursday. But I'll be definitely free on Saturday after 6PM. So wha'chu guys say?


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll be at home around 9pm. PM your gmail ids. Saturday I am free too. Lets see if thursday works out. Me and Piyush will have a trial session just to check how things go today.  

What say Piyus, after 10 till 11.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok I'm ready with Zero then

How do we connect?
Hamachi?


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2012)

come online.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2012)

via which software?
Hamachi?


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2012)

first gtalk

i created a private network in tunngle

Network: sinlesschain

password:


Spoiler



maya


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2012)

Played a session with Faun (Maya)
it was real fun even though I got killed many times (Respawn cost is cheap though  )

The 2 slots remaining are of Axton and Salvador


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2012)

It was fun playing co-op with dexter (piyush).


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey, I wanna play via tunngle, pm me times and I'll join, but thing is I already have a a level 50 character(playing 24x7 for the last week or so), axton, maybe I'll start fresh.

Which level are you guys in? I'll start an axton and get it ready at the same level by today.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2012)

tkin said:


> Hey, I wanna play via tunngle, pm me times and I'll join, but thing is I already have a a level 50 character(playing 24x7 for the last week or so), axton, maybe I'll start fresh.
> 
> Which level are you guys in? I'll start an axton and get it ready at the same level by today.



May be today ( depending upon Nvidiageek)
Saturday is for sure

and we'll be starting fresh too as Nvidiageek will be joining for the first time too


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok then, the final team

Me as Maya
Piyush as Zero
nvidiageek as Salvador
tkin as Axton

We will start afresh. I will be home by 9pm. PMed you my gmail id, tkin. 

Are you guys ok at 9pm today. Confirm it here. May be we can play for 2 hours today.


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> Ok then, the final team
> 
> Me as Maya
> Piyush as Zero
> ...


I didn't receive any PM from you, please resend me the pm, or just mail me your gmail id @ akashnil@live.in

Anyway I'm okay by 9PM, just to be sure our network is:
*sinlesschain*
Pass is: 



Spoiler



maya



One more thing:
My game version is 1.0(stock)
You guys are on stock too right? Or should I apply the update?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2012)

basic version here


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm on Level 10. And guys sorry, I'm busy today. Can't play with you guys. Saturday it is then.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2012)

stock version.

PMed tkin.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm on Level 10. And guys sorry, I'm busy today. Can't play with you guys. Saturday it is then.



Let us know if you intend to play co-op and stick together from Saturday onwards. We will have to start new from saturday then.


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> stock version.
> 
> PMed tkin.
> 
> ...


Lets start today, we can keep multiple characters(5 I think), so we can use one ourselves today and use a new one saturday.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2012)

well I dont want to spoil the fun... but if we have to start the new game again on Saturday, then lets wait for Saturday
It'd be 8th time in 4 days when I'll be starting a new game now...
so what you guys say?


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2012)

Piyush said:


> well I dont want to spoil the fun... but if we have to start the new game again on Saturday, then lets wait for Saturday
> It'd be 8th time in 4 days when I'll be starting a new game now...
> so what you guys say?


Lets just have some fun, or just continue from where you are, its just that I'll bump in with a level 50 char, but I promise, I won't take any loot, and I will kill a few enemies, support


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2012)

@Faun and Tkin
Timings?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 28, 2012)

I'll be free till 5PM. Anyone interested in Co-op, jump into the "sinlesschain" Tunngle network. Pass: maya.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'll be free till 5PM. Anyone interested in Co-op, jump into the "sinlesschain" Tunngle network. Pass: maya.



hey..the next time we meet plz make sure our team level synchronizes 

PS:I wont stand behind you for a cover as Salvador is a dwarf 
PPS:It was fun playing with you guys


----------



## tkin (Sep 28, 2012)

Tonight?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 28, 2012)

Piyush said:


> PS:I wont stand behind you for a cover as Salvador is a dwarf



lawlz. I thought he'd be like Brick.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2012)

tkin said:


> Tonight?


tomorrow for sure


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2012)

Comrades, it's attendance time.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2012)

Just woke up after a good tight sleep
yesterday's 4.5 hrs of gaming session was amazing
I think playing on saturday only for like 4-5hrs is better than playing everyday for 1-1.5 hrs

@Nvidiageek
You wanna join us too? Now we are also lvl 11, so it'd be balanced now
Let us know your opinion, we'll be playing Co-op most probably on weekends only

@ALL
In case Nvidiageek dont want to join our madness  , there is a slot open for Salvador


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2012)

Few pics from co-op session (tkin as axton, piyush as zero and nvidiageek as salvador in one of these)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8319/8038767875_c1c89dd8a4_c.jpg

Tannis  
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8457/8038794342_52d8fbbc32_c.jpg

Tkin at left:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8174/8038800105_3f009f1cd1_c.jpg

piyush, tkin and nvidiageek
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8314/8038806442_4750bea6fe_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8311/8038807149_6c7f7d7cc5_c.jpg

Ellie: The Tank
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8173/8038775804_d86b52d96e_c.jpg

Lilith
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8181/8038778101_ec8518749a_c.jpg

Wallpaper
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8320/8038782609_d2e178ae53_c.jpg

Moxxi
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8181/8038793395_20ae1c366b_c.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2012)

amazing pics man


----------



## theserpent (Sep 30, 2012)

So are there like classes in borderland 2 just like tf2? each with different power/weapons.SORRY I NEVER played borderlands so i am asking

Man this game is just beautiful would love to get it


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2012)

^^classes with their own skills which you can unlock. And there are gazillions weapons with different configs. Loot is the best part. And the hilly billies steal the show with their dialogs.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2012)

theserpent said:


> So are there like classes in borderland 2 just like tf2? each with different power/weapons.SORRY I NEVER played borderlands so i am asking
> 
> Man this game is just beautiful would love to get it



4 players with specialties in more than one playing style
But they say, one can play any playing style with any character. However, there are certain perks which are available to a particular character only

Plus, the map is huge...much huge than any game you can come across.
Variety of enemies, be it humans, mutants or robots.
Good enough variety in weapons too, you'll always run out of space in your inventory to store your favs, thats for sure.
Great voice acting, graphics and background music.


----------



## tkin (Sep 30, 2012)

Last night playing with Faun and Piyush was fun, 5 hrs, a dozen quests and 5-6 lvls gained, pretty good team and balanced too, one problem is all our elemental weapons are fire based, rendering useless against fire enemies(firehawks), but more challenging, more fun, we have a spot open for gunzerker, lvl 11+


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry guys. Seems I don't have much time to spend on gaming these days. Was busy as hell last 2 days, couldn't even come online. And yeah, I can't be joining you guys at a mentioned time. If there's time, I can. But since this a co-op, that's not OK. So Salvador's for anyone to occupy. 

BTW, it was nice playing with you guys and killing Flynt (*clears throat* with me Gunzerker-dual-wielding-madness-skill).


----------



## Gollum (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone Play on PS3???


----------



## theserpent (Oct 6, 2012)

Let's co-op next week help kill this midgetmog if i wont be able to kill it alone


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Let's co-op next week help kill this midgetmog if i wont be able to kill it alone



I bet you are playing this game like COD/BF/Crysis and simultaneously thinking....  "Why cant I F***ing win??!!?!" 

@Faun & Tkin

9 - 1 or 10 - 2 ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2012)

9pm, lets gather on sinlesschain (i'll host)


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 6, 2012)

You guys playing with mouse+kbd or 360 controller?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2012)

mouse kbd


----------



## theserpent (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll join you guys next week.
So suppose i join you people, so it continues from where you are, suppose i level up there will i be leveled up in my game to?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 6, 2012)

^^yea


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 6, 2012)

Piyush said:


> mouse kbd



Okay. I just got my controller and I was wondering how people play TPS games with it. Aiming with a mouse is so much more easier(for me at least). I read here that someone plays BF3 with Controller and I was like wtf. Anyway I was trying my hand at Borderlands 1 with the controller and some animals killed me -_-


----------



## theserpent (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeaaa killed midgetmog pretty easy, Found a flesh gun, that fires people up, Went to dual mode(f), sniper and flesh gun....Kept shooting midgetmog,Went near it bam bam then meeled it, he died,got Awesome guns one worth 1k $


----------



## tkin (Oct 6, 2012)

We(me as commando, faun as siren, piyush as assassin) are starting our B2 session now, have one open slot. Recommended level 10+(we are 12) and gunzerker(optional).

Tunngle network.


Spoiler



Network: sinlesschain
PW: maya


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 6, 2012)

On my second playthrough with Zero.."True Vault Hunter Mode" at level 38..the difficulty is over 9000 atm.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## tkin (Oct 8, 2012)

Slot machine statistics:
*orcz.com/images/d/d3/Slotmachinestatsbl2.jpg

Detailed Results (Combination, Prize, Number of Spins, Percentage) from most frequently occurring to most rarely occurring:
TOTAL SPINS: 8,293
2 Same Symbols Without Bell (White Weapon)	3004 (36.22%)
No Match	1771 (21.36%)
3 Cherries (Green Weapon)	1163 (14.02%)
3 Psychos (Live Grenade)	881 (10.62%)
2 Same Symbols With Bell (Cash)	583 (7.03%)
3 7s (Custom Skin)	363 (4.38%)
3 Single Eridium (4x Eridium)	210 (2.53%)
3 Moxxi Legs (Blue Item)	148 (1.78%)
2 Bells (Cash)	85 (1.02%)
3 Double Eridium (8x Eridium)	45 (0.54%)
3 Triple Eridium (12x Eridium)	19 (0.23%)
3 Marcus (Purple Weapon)	11 (0.13%)
3 Bells (Lots of cash)	7 (0.08%)
3 Borderlands Vault Symbol (JACKPOT) (Orange Weapon)	3 (0.04%)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->

My Research:
I played the machine about 100 times so far I think, most grenades, few blue guns, some green guns, one purple gun(3 marcus) and no orange guns, a lot of white useless guns, lots of skins, about 20 eridium, some money.


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2012)

It's fun gambling till only 1000 bucks left.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2012)

LOL I was suppose to pick up this game today  .. forgot about it !!  , Faun said there was a slot empty for COOP


----------



## tkin (Oct 8, 2012)

Faun said:


> It's fun gambling till only 1000 bucks left.


Yeah, and next day I'm gonna gamble with all that cash we picked up on last mission, I have 16k now.



RCuber said:


> LOL I was suppose to pick up this game today  .. forgot about it !!  , Faun said there was a slot empty for COOP


Get the game, do not patch it, cause we have v1.0, and then play solo and level upto 18(we are all 18) and join us. Use a trainer to level up to 18 if you lack time.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2012)

I wish there were 2 more machines at Moxxi bar


----------



## tkin (Oct 8, 2012)

Piyush said:


> I wish there were 2 more machines at Moxxi bar


Wouldn't help, the machines are interconnected, that's the combined statistics, so no matter how many machines, you need to pull a lot, guess gearbox managed to fix the infinite money issue that was present in BD1.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> Wouldn't help, the machines are interconnected, that's the combined statistics, so no matter how many machines, you need to pull a lot, guess gearbox managed to fix the infinite money issue that was present in BD1.


no lol
I meant it due to more players while co-oping
1 machine for everyone= no time to waste


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2012)

Coolest Entry so far:


Let me comment on Slot machines, this time I am keeping approx stats, I had spent more than 100k on them playing pure solo from scratch, I'm at lvl 25 now, I'd probably spent even higher, anytime my balance goes above 15k I gamble it all away, so far, lots of duds, some grenades, a few times both machines spew grenades, plenty of skins(same skin over and over), lots of green weapons, some white weapons(curiously more green than white), about 5/6 blue weapons, one purple weapon(three marcas faces), two eridium jackpots, plenty of eridium as well(100+), some cash, never a lot, not a single orange so far, and this includes slot machine in the bandit clan bar.


----------



## thinkjamil (Oct 10, 2012)

Everyone..I need steam friends , I have no friend their.....I'm currently at level 24, Gunzurker..using a orange turtle shield...and a couple skill behind sexual tranasuraus skill.

But I have two major problems: 
1) Midsemester exams.(ends 24th oct hopefully)
2) Slow internet but manageable.
Add me to your steam list so can we play after me exams.

Oh ...forgot Steam ID is thinkjamil


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ We need a gunzerker, but you game needs to be at V1.0(no updates), and we play via tunngle. Let me know if you're interested, we are all lvl 18 now.


----------



## thinkjamil (Oct 10, 2012)

Haven't tried tunngle yet..and my game is updated...version:1.0.35.4707....happened during DLC installation.

One more thing I'm getting very less frame rates, nearly 20 @ 1366x768 and low physx.....Can anyone say turning off what I can get max frame rates at this resolution?


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2012)

thinkjamil said:


> Haven't tried tunngle yet..and my game is updated...version:1.0.35.4707....happened during DLC installation.
> 
> One more thing I'm getting very less frame rates, nearly 20 @ 1366x768 and low physx.....Can anyone say turning off what I can get max frame rates at this resolution?


You need to tweak it: Optimize : Borderlands 2 Tweak Guide | GeForce

Follow the guide, tweak the ini file. And before doing all this try setting the View Distance to low or very low from menu and try.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2012)

We need a Gunzerkerrr


----------



## thinkjamil (Oct 10, 2012)

@tkin. thankx...got 3-4 more fps.
@Piyush maybe after 2 weeks, computational mathematics tomorrow....Gunzurker frequently says he hates math


----------



## theserpent (Oct 10, 2012)

Piyush said:


> We need a Gunzerkerrr



Meeeeeee 

But if i become lv 18 you guys will be around 20-25.\
And how do i join you all please explain me


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2012)

thinkjamil said:


> @tkin. thankx...got 3-4 more fps.
> @Piyush maybe after 2 weeks, computational mathematics tomorrow....Gunzurker frequently says he hates math


check this
Borderlands 2 Config Optimizer! - Steam Users' Forums
I used this tool and it gave me a boost of 10 fps


theserpent said:


> Meeeeeee
> 
> But if i become lv 18 you guys will be around 20-25.\
> And how do i join you all please explain me



Search previous pages
Faun explained it via  a link
or search youtube for "Borderlands 2 Tunngle tutorial"


----------



## thinkjamil (Oct 11, 2012)

This game is again updating...this time 562.7 mb!..

@Piyush thankx

Mechromancer  out!!  ...and may be that's why its 562.7mb.


----------



## tkin (Oct 11, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Meeeeeee
> 
> But if i become lv 18 you guys will be around 20-25.\
> And how do i join you all please explain me


It takes appx 12 hours to go to level 18, upto Wilhelm fight. This sat we will again advance 4-6 levels.

Read: Borderlands 2: *ALL-IN-ONE* | *READ FIRST* ! - Tunngle Community

Just don't update the game.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2012)

Okay now i have to kill that flynt ( sorry if the spelling is wrong)

Okay now i have to kill that flynt ( sorry if the spelling is wrong)


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2012)

remember to stop your gunzerker at lvl 17 so that you can join us as gunzerker on this weekend (8:30pm to 4:00am).

Msg me, tkin and piyush your gmail id and phone number.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2012)

WTF! i had to kill that ediot flynt(yest nite),so after i closed it..Now i'm back to that robot arms guys city....WTF i have to walk so much still flynts place now :/


----------



## tkin (Oct 11, 2012)

You should have finished that mission, do all mission straight until you reach sanctuary, now you can fast travel back to sanctuary whenever you want.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2012)

Okay.Tips on how to kill flynt?


----------



## tkin (Oct 11, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Okay.Tips on how to kill flynt?


Playing as Gunzerker?

Well, first equip a sniper and shoot flynt when he in on top, after about 40% of his health is down he will come down, now things get hairy, watch out for vents as they spew fire, keep shooting his head from a long distance, lob grenades and watch out for his grenades, and if your health gets low just run to a normal bandit and stay close to him in case you die and need a second wind.


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2012)

how do I get to the The Enkindling ? can't find a way.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> how do I get to the The Enkindling ? can't find a way.


try and try till you succeed


----------



## theserpent (Oct 15, 2012)

Not a bad game ....anyone finished the game here?

Any player here intrested in Co-op Who is under level 12?

dam everyone in tunngle are on the different game veriosn


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8325/8090845627_66424fb44e_z.jpg

Dark Souls easter egg:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8196/8090742211_c4274b7c0c_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8196/8090730501_f059791cf2_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8473/8090732062_0e5a5f3b48_z.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 15, 2012)

^So you have PhysX on? How much fps do you get, brah?


----------



## thinkjamil (Oct 15, 2012)

^ where to find chubby? map name?

my current level 28 and version 1.1.1 as seen in matchmaking page.


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^So you have PhysX on? How much fps do you get, brah?


Never noticed but smooth enough.



thinkjamil said:


> ^ where to find chubby? map name?



It'd deep underground below sanctuary.


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2012)

Piyush said:


> try and try till you succeed



completed this in one go  and now on TunDra Express.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay so heres what happened
I was in the mission in which you enter the bandit fortress to infiltrate it and later you have to find roland
I joint a server in which they already found roland, i went to him and claimed my reward and then we people fast travelled to the next misson area forgot name of the mission, but the room we enter in had a chest(not like other chests) this one needed a key? why coudn't i open it?
well that not the main question as i left the server, i also closed tunngle later when i continued the game  it had skipped(bandit fortress,find roland) in my game


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 16, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^So you have PhysX on? How much fps do you get, brah?


I get 65+ fps with physx on.


----------



## thinkjamil (Oct 16, 2012)

@theserpent thats the golden loot box..It usually provides rare weapons based of your level..you'll need golden key to open it and to get a key you need a shift account and shift codes are given out by gearbox via tweeter.. premier club gives you one key without shift account.

@Faun you mean Caustic Caravan? where in Caustic caravan?


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2012)

^^Dunno dude, it's after you push the rail cart. But why are you so interested in chubby varkid ?

*i.imgur.com/AIsy2.jpg


----------



## sushilonair1 (Oct 16, 2012)

graphics is good.eye catching.but lacks something ,played for 4 consecutive days and got bored.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 16, 2012)

^^ really that mission would be good


----------



## thinkjamil (Oct 16, 2012)

Disturbed Survivor!!!
@Faun there is a steam achievement for killing chubby.  
Got another talking gun today, this game is all about humor.

Game has a mission where Handsome Jack hires you to kill yourself by jumping off a cliff!


----------



## sync_nine (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh, ill probably pick it up during the steam sale in December for a cheap price, plus i have exams from next month so no gaming till December anyway....


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2012)

sushilonair1 said:


> graphics is good.eye catching.but lacks something ,played for 4 consecutive days and got bored.



a heart touching is story line is what it's missing and some may not like the unrealistic run and gun Serious Sam like shooting style


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2012)

@Tkin: Quick question - Is there a way to increase the ammo regeneration rate of my hoarder class mod (Gunzerker)? My current one delivers around 0.7% team ammo regeneration. Do I need to get a upgraded version of it or does it increase with the increase in our character's level?


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 17, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^Dunno dude, it's after you push the rail cart. But why are you so interested in chubby varkid ?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/AIsy2.jpg



hey what level is that and how you reached level 50 so soon?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 18, 2012)

The rail cart is in the quest Minecraft Mischief, It's in casutic caverns. It's at the other end of the map, where there are a lot of Threshers and Crystalisks, there's also the minecraft easter egg.
@Ethan_Hunt, it doesn't scale to your level, if you find another at a higher level(most likely you will) then the stats will be better.

Any one playing the DLC yet? I am on the final quest right now(of the DLC)


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2012)

thinkjamil said:


> ^ where to find chubby? map name?
> 
> my current level 28 and version 1.1.1 as seen in matchmaking page.


Won't work, chubby enemies are a very rare spawn, just like rare guns, it has a high chance to spawn in mp mode(still rare), I had only seen one chubby skag once in my 50hrs+ solo play, any enemy can be chubby, they carry more loot and are slow.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^So you have PhysX on? How much fps do you get, brah?


I get 100FPS+ with physx, but occasional drops to 60s, only once I had a drop to 20 during fight with saturn.



theserpent said:


> Okay so heres what happened
> I was in the mission in which you enter the bandit fortress to infiltrate it and later you have to find roland
> I joint a server in which they already found roland, i went to him and claimed my reward and then we people fast travelled to the next misson area forgot name of the mission, but the room we enter in had a chest(not like other chests) this one needed a key? why coudn't i open it?
> well that not the main question as i left the server, i also closed tunngle later when i continued the game  it had skipped(bandit fortress,find roland) in my game


Its called the golden chest, it can be only opened by a golden key that are sometimes distributed by Gearbox, search for gearbox shift, only for legit games. So far 8 keys had been distributed, you can also use hacks in PC to get 100+ keys.



thinkjamil said:


> @theserpent thats the golden loot box..It usually provides rare weapons based of your level..you'll need golden key to open it and to get a key you need a shift account and shift codes are given out by gearbox via tweeter.. premier club gives you one key without shift account.
> 
> @Faun you mean Caustic Caravan? where in Caustic caravan?


Caustic cavern, i.e cave, its a map revealed later in game, just keep doing mission, its the most hostile map in game, but fun.



thinkjamil said:


> Disturbed Survivor!!!
> @Faun there is a steam achievement for killing chubby.
> Got another talking gun today, this game is all about humor.
> 
> Game has a mission where Handsome Jack hires you to kill yourself by jumping off a cliff!


I didn't kill myself, doing that gives eridium which I have already no use for, I called hotline and got 3x XP.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> @Tkin: Quick question - Is there a way to increase the ammo regeneration rate of my hoarder class mod (Gunzerker)? My current one delivers around 0.7% team ammo regeneration. Do I need to get a upgraded version of it or does it increase with the increase in our character's level?


Yes, as you level up you'll get more mods with higher stats, keep playing,.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> Its called the golden chest, it can be only opened by a golden key that are sometimes distributed by Gearbox, search for gearbox shift, only for legit games. So far 8 keys had been distributed, you can also use hacks in PC to get 100+ keys.


That was fixed by the patch released on 21st September(roughly around the time the game was released in India).


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> That was fixed by the patch released on 21st September(roughly around the time the game was released in India).


There's one more hack that's not fixed yet and can't be fixed, just switch your profile.bin.
Borderlands 2 PC: How to get 255 golden keys - YouTube

Backup the original profile.bin before using hack, else you'll lose all badass ranks, achievements etc.


Also there are cheatengine scripts to hack profile.bin file itself, soon an exe will be released.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh..
Anyway I wouldn't risk my BA points by this method(I have 12k now), I used the key 4 times and except for 2 shields all I got was Class Mods and that too for different Classes.
Plus, when you get to level 50 and you kill some of the boss or badass enemies in TVHM, you get awesome gear. I got myself 3 legendary guns, 2 shields and 1 grenade mod.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2012)

so we were lucky to encounter a chubby.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> so we were lucky to encounter a chubby.



we encountered one of them?!?!?
when??


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2012)

see the last few screenshots in this thread.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2012)

Piyush said:


> we encountered one of them?!?!?
> when??


You're blind remember? It spawned in that eridium plant.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> You're blind remember? It spawned in that eridium plant.



aww damn...
of all times, it happened that time


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2012)

lol Mr. blind assassin.

I wonder how he did not die enough number of times. Pure skillz, I guess.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2012)

//Repost
Okay so heres what happened
I was in the mission in which you enter the bandit fortress to infiltrate it and later you have to find roland
I joint a server in which they already found roland, i went to him and claimed my reward and then we people fast travelled to the next misson area forgot name of the mission.
well that not the main question as i left the server, i also closed tunngle later when i continued the game it had skipped(bandit fortress,find roland) in my game


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2012)

theserpent said:


> //Repost
> Okay so heres what happened
> I was in the mission in which you enter the bandit fortress to infiltrate it and later you have to find roland
> I joint a server in which they already found roland, i went to him and claimed my reward and then we people fast travelled to the next misson area forgot name of the mission.
> well that not the main question as i left the server, i also closed tunngle later when i continued the game it had skipped(bandit fortress,find roland) in my game


Not right, because if you already complete the mission in MP then the game asks you, whether you want to skip it or not, you must have said yes, so they are skipped.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> lol Mr. blind assassin.
> 
> I wonder how he did not die enough number of times. Pure skillz, I guess.



man... this sucks
actually combat rifle was my savior
and who said I didnt die "enough" number of times
I died many times , though I was able to get second wind with the help of rocket launcher and your help

Anyways, lets try tunngle this time, coz hamachi experience was bad for me ( read 600+ ping)
you can set up your new router by then


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2012)

Piyush said:


> man... this sucks
> actually combat rifle was my savior
> and who said I didnt die "enough" number of times
> I died many times , though I was able to get second wind with the help of rocket launcher and your help
> ...



I guess problem was not with hamachi. I couldn't get tunngle to work. 

Send you a link of Evovl3 software. Download that and may be we can join using that.

my id on evolv3 is pysgeist  (jumbled y and s)


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2012)

i'm level 12 now!


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2012)

^^cool..post screenshots.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 18, 2012)

Will post some!

Sorry if this is already shared



> C:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\My Games\Borderlands 2\WillowGame\Config\WillowEngine.ini
> 
> 
> Search for:
> ...


*www.gamefaqs.com/boards/638786-/64074997


----------



## thinkjamil (Oct 18, 2012)

Turns out all that lagging I was getting was due to poor internet connection, even when I set network mode offline and was offline in steam too....Now maxed out settings ..Effects effect.

So chubby is rare well....lemme find it someday.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2012)

thinkjamil said:


> Turns out all that lagging I was getting was due to poor internet connection, even when I set network mode offline and was offline in steam too....Now maxed out settings ..Effects effect.
> 
> So chubby is rare well....lemme find it someday.


Any enemy can be chubby, rakk, skag, varkid etc.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2012)

tkin said:


> Any enemy can be chubby, rakk, skag, varkid etc.



There is no chubby tannis.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2012)

Faun said:


> There is no chubby tannis.



But then there is Elite


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2012)

^^ I think you are talking about Ellie  and there's no chubby Lilith as well.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 19, 2012)

I wish there would never be a chubby Lilith...
talking about her, check this out :
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8469/8101567063_7104409e0a_h.jpg

Some of my screenshots
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8466/8101596449_14a7bfcaa7_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8188/8101610010_71c04bc330_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8047/8101598443_3b3b4ab9e8_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8472/8101598913_1560594bbb_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8188/8101598635_637a1cc584_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8056/8101612154_a214989d26_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8101613140_f673b2be76_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8335/8101612422_0803d6d0d9_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8326/8101614292_f015b271ed_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8051/8101615978_4d6893b1be_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8183/8101615136_fb56b89bca_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8193/8101616330_c827f3a1cf_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8194/8101615490_ab374b5d76_c.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Oct 19, 2012)

Cool i guess Dose Physx setting do work 
is this Physx? like you shooting the ground the stone flying off?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 19, 2012)

yup, the game looks a lot more fun with physx on..


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2012)

how to level up with trainer ? Someone direct me to the link.

One more person will be available for our co-op but he has to increase the level using some trainer.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 19, 2012)

Any plans for today? I'm totally free. What level are ye guys on?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 19, 2012)

No idea about trainer, but there is a Save editor out( I dunno if it works) and using it is a risk too.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Any plans for today? I'm totally free. What level are ye guys on?



only on weekends I am free,

can you upload your gunzerker save file ? That will help us get the whole team on weekends.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2012)

Faun said:


> how to level up with trainer ? Someone direct me to the link.
> 
> One more person will be available for our co-op but he has to increase the level using some trainer.



Trainers: PC: Borderlands 2 (+12 Trainer) [LinGon] | MegaGames

The info file is zipped along with trainer


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 19, 2012)

Faun said:


> only on weekends I am free,
> 
> can you upload your gunzerker save file ? That will help us get the whole team on weekends.



Here: Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Here: Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire



Thanks dude


----------



## thinkjamil (Oct 19, 2012)

Hell yeah! killed a chhuby (varkid) today..I remember killing a slow moving badass pshysco too.
My friend edited the willow files to get 40+ golden keys , all (150 nearly) skill points and blah blah...but let me play it hard way.


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2012)

one little qoestion - is there any way we can get and fly a helicopter ?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> one little qoestion - is there any way we can get and fly a helicopter ?



I think not
may be some DLCs in future may allow it
But it'd be difficult as the world is divided into different maps instead of 1 single map like other sandbox games (just my assumption)


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

^^ thanks for the reply ...

anyway, I don't think implementing this would be that much tough - they can give us helis on maps which have vehicles and if someone tries t go from one map to another using helis  ( like vehicle ) though that's not allowed by the game maping system the player can be compelled to re-spawn again from the last checkpoint but the major drawback of this is giving helis to the players will make the game a lot easier


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2012)

hehehe....yea...a lot easier


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

Coool 
Borderlands Legends Shooter Coming To iOS This Month | Cult of Mac

Coool 
*www.cultofmac.com/197181/borderlands-legends-shooter-coming-to-ios-this-month/


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

Some more screenshots of co-op
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8192/8113030375_861f80e4e2_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8330/8113033348_90df261e70_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8192/8113035070_61c5d4c3ff_z.jpg

ammo eater but great against enemies cuz of critical damage.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8043/8113043692_3c19ceacb7_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8328/8113030202_ce5560fda7_z.jpg

these guys are funny
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8465/8113047050_65df13dd22_z.jpg

a twist
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8188/8112999633_9801c5f834_z.jpg

cool dude
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8192/8113061227_39682f261f_z.jpg

really
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8325/8113059127_b40aa2594a_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8049/8113001810_b4406a1160_z.jpg

bolt action sniper
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8183/8112974232_c3cc679442_z.jpg

burst fire sniper
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8044/8112964529_6aca3e7cf5_z.jpg

friendly skag
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8192/8112976740_e8527c97dc_z.jpg

Moxxi's good touch
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8469/8112960495_fdbb189260_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8183/8112966056_48469e542d_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8190/8112967704_0300288043_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8334/8112946495_75ddb204d7_z.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

wait im level 20 now can i be able to join you guys?But your timing are to odd.
BTW I cant find how to reach wildlife preservation :/


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

^^we play only on weekends and need a gunzerker.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome screenshots.


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2012)

theserpent said:


> wait im level 20 now can i be able to join you guys?But your timing are to odd.
> *BTW I cant find how to reach wildlife preservatio*n :/



on the highlands near the WLP entrance there's waterfall diving the tow parts of the hill ( look at the map marker to get into correct position ) - the WLP entrance gate is on the upper right side of the hill - you need to get up to left side of the hill and from a suitable position jump across the waterfall to get on the WLP entrance side .. from there jump down a little to get on WLP entrance gate.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2012)

^^ i can 10 to 12..not to 4


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2012)

are you talking about time  ?  well, the location and how to get into WLP is still can be used even if you are playing in co-op  - it's is a great fun that way but the single player campaign is no slouch either .....


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 3, 2012)

I didn't played Borderland 1 so i want to ask should i play this before ? will i miss anything?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> I didn't played Borderland 1 so i want to ask should i play this before ? will i miss anything?



you'll not miss much
but some characters are continued from B1


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> I didn't played Borderland 1 so i want to ask should i play this before ? will i miss anything?



actually you won't miss anything at-all - just finished the vanilla game and it's easier and shorter than the first one - now time for DLCs


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2012)

damn, one weekend without co-op because someone dug up and snapped the internet cable.


----------



## kaz (Nov 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> damn, one weekend without co-op because someone dug up and snapped the internet cable.


this happens at my place too


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2012)

so I have friendly started playing this game. Yeah it's pretty difficult. Didn't expect things to be so difficult right from the first mission. Took Axton character. Is the right type? I think should have taken the all out guns character.
No way to change once we start a gave? Don't really wanna use a save slot and start from the beginning again


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Took Axton character



this helps actually when you have to battle through way too many bandits (midgets) or badass psyco.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 23, 2012)

Had a terrible session of Coop with my friend living across the city. He kept disconnecting frequently but whatever little we could play it was good. He is a level 30 player and me a level 3 only


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 23, 2012)

The 2nd DLC is pretty cool. Shorter than the first one, but I loved it.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 23, 2012)

hey folks, mind helping out a fellow BL2 gamer?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/166609-borderlands-2-not-running-fresh-windows-install.html


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8206/8232975596_56b63caca8_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8058/8231878869_451b2eb818_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8232904078_63590e277c_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8490/8232883492_4931db6737_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8231791815_bd1109d87e_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8067/8231747387_e868c872f8_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8197/8232793722_bbf6170b7f_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8209/8232750404_5030e16b4b_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8206/8232730340_b127c73492_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8231619419_23b5d7bae3_z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2012)

^^ Nice screenshots.


----------



## tkin (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah but the party came to an end, sad. Didn't even bother playing solo.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 1, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yeah but the party came to an end, sad. Didn't even bother playing solo.



Hey I'll be back soon . Sorry for the pause. 
I'll be back I promise


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

finally defeated Flynt today and on my way to Sanctuary 
level 9 now.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 5, 2012)

i sniped flynt to 1/4 health before he could come close.

then, boom, shotgun to the face.

also, my game has started working again, mysteriously.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2012)

^^
Thing is I didn't find a sniper till I killed flynt. The mission after that, after killing a nomad, finally got a rifle which I am making great use. Getting critical hit most of the time.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 18, 2012)

*fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/351/0/9/bl2_girls_by_doubleleaf-d5odur9.jpg


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 18, 2012)

marcus likes this post. ^^

anatomically speaking, marcus likes both the posts.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 18, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> Thing is I didn't find a sniper till I killed flynt. The mission after that, after killing a nomad, finally got a rifle which I am making great use. Getting critical hit most of the time.



still playing the game? last time you said B2 is not for you 

Time to rescue roland using mechromancer.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 19, 2012)

Who is the left most girl?
The one who loves explosives in B2?


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah. Tiny Tina.
her toy bunnies are called Felicia Sexopants and Mushy Snugglekins. 

also, where is lilith and angel and ellie? i bet ellie would defeat them all.
(secret : moxxi and ellie are the only 2 characters with customized "chest" animations)
====

i finally maxed my level today. gunzerker ftw!!! i killed the warrior without a single fight for your life. dual jackobs shotguns are almost criminally overpowered.
i once gunzerked for 4 minutes in-game (it was a bandit stronghold or something). 
also, hyperion pistols. i have one with 9k damage, and i dont even have to use a sniper rifle, lol. cleared 2 levels of fink's slaughterhouse with this baby.

specced out the middle tree with "im your huckleberry" (pistol skill) and hp regen from the other 2 trees.


what are your fav manufacturers?
shotguns and snipers from jackobs
hyperion (except snipers)
torgue
valdof
tediore
dahl
bandit
maliwan
other weapons from jackobs


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 21, 2012)

Finally resumed this game today. Reached Sanctuary and have started the search for Roland, on my way to that Frostburn Canyon.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 21, 2012)

i freaking hate armored maniacs. and rabid anything, especially stalkers, rabid stalkers.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 22, 2012)

The Spider Ants or whatever they are called have freaked me out. So many different types of them. Hardly able to kill them. First time a game has caught me offguard[scared] after Fear 2.

I think I might not be able to play this again  will try tomorrow once more to find an alternate route without going into frozen ant lake.


----------



## tkin (Dec 22, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> The Spider Ants or whatever they are called have freaked me out. So many different types of them. Hardly able to kill them. First time a game has caught me offguard[scared] after Fear 2.
> 
> I think I might not be able to play this again  will try tomorrow once more to find an alternate route without going into frozen ant lake.


Tactics.

Spiderants have armor, when you target them, see their healthbar change to yellow, they are weak against acid and explosion, now their weak part is their abdomen, so try to hit it, use strategy, they are not that tough, the worse enemy in game are tunnel rats, try to land a hit on them.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 24, 2012)

Found a tactic to easily kill the Spiders. 
Target the sack like thing on their back from long range with Sniper and kill them with one shot.



Made a little more progress. The Sabre turret has been really useful to me.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 28, 2012)

Steam ID/Name :sg0050947. Play time 8.00 P.M-1.30A.M night. Have loot to spare. 

1. Purple loot ( weapons, grenade mods, Shields, Class Mods) at level 1-23.
2. Orange  Loot ( weapons only ) at level 1-23. 
3. Purple Loot (weapons, grenade mods, Shields, Class Mods) at level 50.
4. Orange Loot  ( weapons only ) at Level 50.

No trading cost required. No exchange, its a free giveaway which i have been doing for past 2 months in many Singapore, Thailand, Japan servers. Anyone Interested, find me in steam and add as a friend. We play together and i'll make everyone rich...not finding many desi players in steam now-a-days  

Edit : My characters are 1. Axton L50 Slayer of Terramorphous
                                 2. Salvador L50 Slayer of Terramorphous 
                                 3. Zero L50 Legendary Sniper 
                                 4. Mechromancer L23 ongoing with DLC 

So anyone interested in farming, questing for legendary loot, walkthorugh, eastereggs, secret boss...happy to help.

Happy Hunting.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2013)

Had a four and a half hour session today(single player)

Finally killed the Constructor with great difficulty.  Got some amazing new guns and sniper rifles. The hoards of endless enemies made progress quite slow. Killing multiple Badass Psycho's was a pain in the a$$.


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Finally killed the Constructor with great difficulty.



 first time it was difficult with Gaige so had to fight him again in Hyperion Prison. Second time killed him in 30-35sec with Axton. all i did was throw a couple of 0.0sec electric grenade that ate away half his shield and then offloaded a mag full of electrically charged bullets from a bandit SMC (around 3 dozen SMG bullets). and finally a fire rocket. i was already fighting for my life once but instead of wasting time killing Hyperion bots, took *W4RD3N* out. soon there was reinforcement but Roland took care of them.

W4RD3N reminds me of Sledge from Borderlands. Both have a lot of similarities. One being that both have an almost unpenetrable shield (unless one use electric charge). has a lot of minions that make it easy as well as annoying. and lastly, the reward is great (Sledge hammer is crap. 0% accuracy).



thetechfreak said:


> Got some amazing new guns and sniper rifles.



i hate Hyperion guns: firing increases accuracy. crap. one of the best grenades i have found is a fire grenade with 0.0 sec fuse and 4 nozzles that spray fire. last for 6-7sec and deals excellent damage. perfect for bandits and bullymongs.



thetechfreak said:


> The hoards of endless enemies made progress quite slow. Killing multiple Badass Psycho's was a pain in the a$$.



badass psycho are the easiest boss. all you need is a pistol with fire damage. stand and deliver 

you'll have to visit Bloodshot Ramparts once more if you are interested in a side mission (and love killing Constructors like me). Constructors looks more like a mole. if you are active, they can be pretty much butchered in 15-20sec. Badass included.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2013)

Some good tips there. 

Got Sanctuary in the air today, finally fought hordes of enemies to get into it with the module. Protecting it was a challenge, although got it in the first try itself(was killed multiple times but kept respawning)

This game reminds me a lot about Halo: combat evolved. The car and snow are more or less the same. Not to mention the huge number of enemies that always keep us engaged(not necessarily a bad thing)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 2, 2013)

BTW, where the hell is the OP? He missin' or something?


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2013)

level 18 and 2 side mission pending. plus sanctuary is still at the same place. level up as much as possible (by playing side missions & achievement) else you'll have a really bad time defeating Saturn & B3NKR.

@TTF, read this: Why Gearbox created a Borderlands 2 boss so tough it's nearly Invincible. i'll try TVHM once i kill that eridian superweapon a second time.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2013)

@Sam that article has got me both very worried & excited! 
Worried as:


> "If you don't curse the design team at least five times on
> the way to beating this guy, we haven't done our jobs,"
> says producer Randy Varnell with a smile.


Excited as I'm really looking forward to fight a super powered boss. Not all FPS games provide much of a challenge these days. Problem is I've already cursed the team a couple of times and these bosses aren't that hard. Will start doing all side missions after I'm done with this current story mission. Will really need to improve my level 17 character.


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2013)

try taking down a badass (fire) thrasher without fighting for your life. now multiply that with 10 and you get this superboss. i already fought bassass thrasher 8-10 times and because they are almost always on fire, you are forced to switch to corrode/explosive/slag which are only half as effective as fire against flesh turns the fight into a nightmare if caught in the open.

actually there is a second superboss too. Valkrid> adult > badass > super badass > ultimate badass > now you can commit suicide because beating this thing is simply impossible.

The most difficult fight is BNK3R. 90% time he'll be out of range and when he is within range you are forced to flee because of cannon/mortar/laser fire. incredibly lengthy fight easily taking 20min+. thats 20min of survival basically. but it does feels great once you beat him as he'll drop more guns/shield/ammo/grenade than you can possibly carry.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 3, 2013)

I think this game becomes much much difficult if you play this in co-op. It reminds me of limbo. Keep on dying until you find a way or your luck favors you.


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I think this game becomes much much difficult if you play this in co-op. It reminds me of limbo. Keep on dying until you find a way or your luck favors you.



no of player is directly proportional to enemy level. but thats how co op should be.

now the wait begins for June 25th 

this is why i love playing Borderlands (2). you never get bored.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2013)

for playing DLCs we need to complete the game first or DLCs can be played ( if installed ) form the beginning of the game ??


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2013)

^^I think you need to enter the specific areas to start DLCs.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2013)

all right .. I've completed BL2 before but don't have the backups of save file so there could be an issue with leveling up as I need to play the game from beginig again or enetr specific DLC area for leveling up .. anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2013)

Entered Caustic Cavern. It's by far the hardest thing I've encountered.

@Topgear You don't need to backup files. Steam has cloud backup for Borderlands 2. So install from Steam and continue


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> all right .. I've completed BL2 before but don't have the backups of save file so there could be an issue with leveling up as I need to play the game from beginig again or enetr specific DLC area for leveling up .. anyway, thanks for the info.



my guess is DLC will have 30-35 level. the new one can be 50+. so greeting a level 50+ goliath by a level 1 player may not have the best outcome.

or you can try completing the game using Kreig this time if you are a fan of melee attacks.



thetechfreak said:


> Entered Caustic Cavern. It's by far the hardest thing I've encountered.



don't waste time fighting crystalline unless you have to. simply gun and then run.



thetechfreak said:


> @Topgear You don't need to backup files. Steam has cloud backup for Borderlands 2. So install from Steam and continue


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2013)

sam said:


> *my guess is DLC will have 30-35 level. the new one can be 50+. so greeting a level 50+ goliath by a level 1 player may not have the best outcome.*
> 
> or you can try completing the game using Kreig this time if you are a fan of melee attacks.



this is exactly what I was looking for .. thanks for the info.


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> this is exactly what I was looking for .. thanks for the info.



i have the save game of first playthrough. Gaige @ level 35-38. foreman & one giant skag left to be taken down. if you need, i can share


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2013)

Okay buddy, thanks for the kind offer and If I need I'll ask for those


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2013)

found an excellent spot for farming God-liath (Goliath > Badass > Super Badass > Ultimate > God-liath). Bug Gulch, just backside of Ellie's garage. At the far end are 3 house/church. in top most house a Goliath spawns almost every time. Thanks to an insane supply of spiderants he can be leveled up with minimal difficulty as all his buddies will also be busy battling spiderants and then farm him for Eridium, Blue and also Pink weapons. Received 4 eridium bars, 2 blue and a pink weapon 

also the place is home to The Black Queen (a spiderant miniboss) which mayn't spawn everytime and if killed may drop the most powerful rocket launcher in the whole game (Nukem. a nuclear rocket launcher). also near that place are 2 more minibosses: Gettle (chance to drop Lyuda) and Mobley (chance to drop Veruc). all in all this place is a gem for farming uniquie/legendary stuff.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2013)

@Sam Thanks for that. Will try to get the "Kill goliath after 4 level ups" achievement there


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2013)

beware of the black queen though. any projectile thing (rocket, bullets) will bounce off her armor and will do critical damage to you. instead use the turret and then throw explosive/fire grenade preferably with 0.x sec timer so it goes up as soon as it lands.

there are 4 more places suitable to get god-liath:

1. visit the small oasis near that buzzard camp. a goliath (sometimes a badass goliath or a goliath + a midget goliath) spawns there. just between the oasis and the camp are a bunch of spiderants which the goliath can kill to level up. problem is there are multiple tactical roaming that area and at any time 2 buzzards hover the camp. so leveling up a goliath in this kind of circumstances won't be easy. add to that, one hit from a tactical and you are gone.

2. "Moonshine" camp is even better as it too spawns a Goliath along with a bunch of bandits. weaken the gun welding bandits and he'll finish them off. in the front as well as side i guess are spiderants that he'll finish off in no time becoming Ultimate if not God-liath.

3. wait till you met the slab king in thousand cuts. you'll have 10-12 goliath at your arsenal with even more midgets and psycos. knock off all the helmets and you'll have a completely out of control fights where you'll surely find 2-3 God-liath. just be sure to keep running. Avoid thunderous slam (when Goliath raises both hand and slam into the ground) at all cost. he'll not only level up, you shield and health will turn 0 in an instant.

4. Frink's slaughterhouse. perfect for getting God-liath (as well as becoming a punchbag).


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2013)

Doing side missions currently. Almost completed all of them in Sanctuary.

The missions by Sir Hammerlock seem to be ridiculously difficult. Even the ones marked "Trivial" need us to go to the Caustic Caverns and kill all the strange creatures there. 

If we were given cars in the Caustic caverns it would've been lot better


----------



## coderunknown (May 9, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> The missions by Sir Hammerlock seem to be ridiculously difficult. Even the ones marked "Trivial" need us to go to the Caustic Caverns and kill all the strange creatures there.



absolutely true. Slappy-happy and Symbioses are really difficult mission even in tribal difficulty. wonder what kind of mission are there in Hammerlocks big game hunt.



thetechfreak said:


> If we were given cars in the Caustic caverns it would've been lot better



haha. same feeling first time i visit that place. but great place for cleaning up achievements.

@TTF,


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/dcuFsHN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/V52cQ5t.jpg
black queen. grenade did quick work of her


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2013)

Wow. Haven't had the opportunity to fight those beasts yet.
Doing Scooter side missions now. Not that hard, sending me repeatedly to the fridge. Not very hard though.

@Sam although my level is less the bird mission wasn't that hard. Just died once due to my stupidity. 
Second time I hit it with 6 or 7 continuous Critical sniper headshots with a corrosion rifle that reduced its health.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2013)

Reached a new area called "Lynchwood"
The area is HUGE. Supply of enemies is more or less unlimited here. The passage of trains also makes it fun  

Completed the mission of delivering note to Brick and subsequently he joins the raiders. Killing his endless number of Goliaths was challenging and quite interesting to. For the first time I met a Godliath(leveled up 3 times before I finally ended him). Guns have become lot more powerful now. Enemies need lot more damage to be killed (Even Sniping headshots dealing 2800 damage is usually not enough, they can take 2 headshots)

Just about every enemy in the game exists in badass form, really wished the Vault Hunter also had such a form


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Reached a new area called "Lynchwood"
> The area is HUGE. Supply of enemies is more or less unlimited here. The passage of trains also makes it fun



the problem with Lunchwood is it levels up with the Vault Hunter. if you are level 32, all enemies will also be in level 32. this makes the area extremely challenging and dangerous specially when you go further right. keep a rocket ready in case you fall into Fight for your Life mode. yet this mayn't be enough to save you unless you have Nukem equipped.



thetechfreak said:


> Completed the mission of delivering note to Brick and subsequently he joins the raiders. Killing his endless number of Goliaths was challenging and quite interesting to. For the first time I met a Godliath(leveled up 3 times before I finally ended him). Guns have become lot more powerful now. Enemies need lot more damage to be killed (Even Sniping headshots dealing 2800 damage is usually not enough, they can take 2 headshots)



i am using Lyuda (Legendary sniper) yet takes 3 hits  but a big drum, high accuracy and really nice firing rate makes taking down enemy lot easier.
If you visit Caustic Caverns, look out for chubby enemies (chubby valkrid) which are nothing but fat version of normal enemies but takes more damage to bring down. they drop some really nice gear (comparable to God-liath) when killed.

and yes, creepers too (minecraft enemy)



thetechfreak said:


> Just about every enemy in the game exists in badass form, really wished the Vault Hunter also had such a form



tried a round in Nature Selection Annex. barely survived first round. second round there arrived a Chubby valkrid and was followed by an Ultimate Badass Valkrid. Was totally unprepared for these kind of challenge. Lasted a minute before i was the next victim.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2013)

Reached the city of Opportunity. My word it's a huge city. Completed the mission of blowing a crane up and another of killing foreman to flood up the construction site. Player level is 27 now, can easily kill most enemies without much problem. The Sabre turret makes life lot easier. My turret is also lot more powerful now. Robbing the train full of cash was fun. But I'm still trying to get better guns. Will visit Caustic Caverns soon again to do the mission there. Last time I went there I couldn't reach the spot.


Had a fun co-op session with Faun. We were playing with high level players and doing early missions of the game. I died many times  and Faun kept reviving me with some special ability of his character(something called Res was used).


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Reached the city of Opportunity. My word it's a huge city. Completed the mission of blowing a crane up and another of killing foreman to flood up the construction site. Player level is 27 now, can easily kill most enemies without much problem. The Sabre turret makes life lot easier. My turret is also lot more powerful now. Robbing the train full of cash was fun. But I'm still trying to get better guns. Will visit Caustic Caverns soon again to do the mission there. Last time I went there I couldn't reach the spot.



killed foreman in record time. i think 5-6 sec only. a single Hyperion sniper bullet depleted his shields and the rest was finished off by my turret. and killing Crystalisk is really easy if you have any gun with +50% melee damage. fun as fast as you can to them and then start melee attack on all 3 legs. they'll be dead in no time. 



thetechfreak said:


> Had a fun co-op session with Faun. We were playing with high level players and doing early missions of the game. I died many times  and Faun kept reviving me with some special ability of his character(something called Res was used).



Faun is alive? and he was playing as Maya?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2013)

sam said:


> Faun is alive? and he was playing as Maya?



Yes he's fine. Yes he was playing as Maya. He loves killing with corrosive guns, I think all his guns are corrosive type lol.

Tried playing today too, but lagged so much that I had to quit


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes he's fine. Yes he was playing as Maya. He loves killing with corrosive guns, I think all his guns are corrosive type lol.
> 
> Tried playing today too, but lagged so much that I had to quit



you ppl play on tunngle? or steam?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> you ppl play on tunngle? or steam?



We play on Steam. Add me there, id: wuodland


----------



## jasku (May 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> We play on Steam. Add me there, id: wuodland



What level are you? we had a coop through another forum, but we left it midway.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> We play on Steam. Add me there, id: wuodland



No,no i don't have BL 2,I was planning to buy BL2 or FC3 or TR(2013) 
so i wanted to know if anyone plays co-op on steam here


----------



## arijitsinha (May 17, 2013)

Count me in.. what is the usual time you guys play?

I just installed this game.. lvl 0 so guide me. 

What character shall I choose, which will be easy for noobs.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> No,no i don't have BL 2,I was planning to buy BL2 or FC3 or TR(2013)
> so i wanted to know if anyone plays co-op on steam here



Go For BL2.. I heard its co-op is worth.  FC3 and TR(2013) you can enjoy ahem version


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2013)

jasku said:


> What level are you? we had a coop through another forum, but we left it midway.


I think my character is level 27. Faun is level 35.


arijitsinha said:


> Count me in.. what is the usual time you guys play?
> 
> I just installed this game.. lvl 0 so guide me.


Start playing Single Player with any class which you like. You'll level up as you finish missions and gain exp.


----------



## jasku (May 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> I think my character is level 27. Faun is level 35.
> 
> Start playing Single Player with any class which you like. You'll level up as you finish missions and gain exp.



Ok, think I am around level 24 or so....


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2013)

jasku said:


> Ok, think I am around level 24 or so....



Add me, already posted my ID above. Hopefully we can play soon


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes he's fine. Yes he was playing as Maya. He loves killing with corrosive guns, I think all his guns are corrosive type lol.



he is using phaselock to revive players. 
What a bad day. killed multiple bosses and opened around 5-6 chests. only 2 rare guns & around 5-6 unique items. rest everything was green or white.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> No,no i don't have BL 2,I was planning to buy BL2 or FC3 or TR(2013)
> so i wanted to know if anyone plays co-op on steam here



don't buy BL2 now. once the last DLC is out, Gearbox will launch a collectors edition for same price as the retail copy with all the DLCs available. This happened with Borderlands 1 (for 450 bucks only) so most likely Bl2 will get same treatment.



arijitsinha said:


> I just installed this game.. lvl 0 so guide me.
> 
> What character shall I choose, which will be easy for noobs.



new means no to Zero & Maya. their skills are best for co-op or players who have already completed BL2 once and understand the tactics used by enemies. I'll say play as Axton or if you have first DLC, then Gaige.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 17, 2013)

just bought it. will try to join after lvl 10 or so


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> just bought it. will try to join after lvl 10 or so



You'll reach that in like one session of playing. 
I've reached level 27 after 30 hours of gaming(some wasted when I got lost in ice shelves )
Do side missions as much as you can, will help XP. Remember to keep an eye on difficulty meter before starting a mission though


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> just bought it. will try to join after lvl 10 or so



and you can sell any unwanted stuff (guns, mods, shields) at any vending machine. usually you won't need to buy anything if you are good at scavenging.



thetechfreak said:


> lost in ice shelves



ice shelves means the fridge right?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 21, 2013)

Completed the game. The final level was very long and tedious but I got through somehow. Level 32 currently. Have loads of side missions still to go. Not an easy game like COD though. One has to plan each and every step before doing anything. 





sam said:


> ice shelves means the fridge right?


No I mean the map where there is the "frozen ant lake"


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> The final level was very long and tedious but I got through somehow.



the super badass constructor can be pain. i ran out of sniper rifle and had to finish him off with rockets. defeated warrior without taking a single hit.



thetechfreak said:


> No I mean the map where there is the "frozen ant lake"



frostbite canyon


----------



## avinandan012 (May 21, 2013)

I am not able to launch this game from steam, however i am able to play by launching through the exe directly. Upon quiting steam is synching game progress. 
Local file verification says 1 file failed & will be reacquired. But upon launching from steam nothing happens. again it shows 1 file failed verification. Anyone knows how to resolve this isuue?

BTW reached lvl 13(playing Ai core mission stupid robot always attacks )


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> I am not able to launch this game from steam, however i am able to play by launching through the exe directly. Upon quiting steam is synching game progress.
> Local file verification says 1 file failed & will be reacquired. But upon launching from steam nothing happens. again it shows 1 file failed verification. Anyone knows how to resolve this isuue?



i am sure the game is not being updated at that point of time. you can play the game.



avinandan012 said:


> BTW reached lvl 13(playing Ai core mission stupid robot always attacks )



run & active the loader & constructor. then run away. bandits will become first priority making the mission a breeze.


----------



## jasku (May 21, 2013)

Me has the *ahem* version game files played till level 24, have bought the game, can I copy the files over to the steam folder and do the 'integrity' check and expect the game to work through steam?


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2013)

jasku said:


> Me has the *ahem* version game files played till level 24, have bought the game, can I copy the files over to the steam folder and do the 'integrity' check and expect the game to work through steam?



don't copy the binaries folder. will download some data but should work.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 22, 2013)

jasku said:


> Me has the *ahem* version game files played till level 24, have bought the game, can I copy the files over to the steam folder and do the 'integrity' check and expect the game to work through steam?



Yeah, it will work fine. I did for many steam games including BL2. Follow the below steps:-

Activate the game key in steam, if the download starts, stop it.
Goto Game Library, right click on BL2 and Click Delete local data.
Then goto steamapps/common folder
Create a folder named Borlderlands 2 and paste the files except Binaries, as told by sam.
Then install the game from steam.(Click play button)

It will show progress like , Discovering local content etc.

Remember it will still download some data and in steam it will show like 5-6 GB to download, but after some time the progress will jump . for example it will go directly from 5% to 90 % like that.


----------



## jasku (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, I normally download the games on my laptop and transfer em to my dekstop, this was slightly different, will get home and try, and this wont mess up saved game progress right, as I mentioned I have been playing coop over tunngle with friends.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2013)

Anyone was good enough to complete the mission "You will die, seriously"

I think it's impossible for a single player mode game, Coop is must. Not to forget everyone has to be level 50 too.


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Anyone was good enough to complete the mission "You will die, seriously"



you need The Bee + some rapid shooting SMG/machinegun to take him down.

I think it's impossible for a single player mode game, Coop is must. Not to forget everyone has to be level 50 too.[/QUOTE]



thetechfreak said:


> Raid Boss Time Trials (UVHM)



you said co op? they did solo and that also in a few minutes. and remember UVHM means the health will regenerate for enemy + all enemies will have shields.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2013)

Played the "You will die, seriously" mission in coop. After 2 hours the monster was standing tall and my cash is almost over, 80k$ wasted in reviving.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 24, 2013)

so not all missions can be completed in single player?? 
need two or more ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> so not all missions can be completed in single player??
> need two or more ?



all mission can be completed in Solo. just you need to be a legendary player who knows every trick in the book in case you want to try any of the Raid Bosses alone. The easiest of the Raid Boss is Voracidous The Invincible.



thetechfreak said:


> Played the "You will die, seriously" mission in coop. After 2 hours the monster was standing tall and my cash is almost over, 80k$ wasted in reviving.



thats the penalty for fooling around. the mission is named you will die (seriously) for a reason. unless you use some legendary combo killing him and same level (i.e. 50+) or more than him, don't bother trying. because it is almost impossible (to stay alive) that long to kill him. and this is not a boss where you just run and gun. you need proper teamwork and tactics.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2013)

Sam said:
			
		

> thats the penalty for fooling around. the mission is named you will die (seriously) for a reason. unless you use some legendary combo killing him and same level (i.e. 50+) or more than him, don't bother trying. because it is almost impossible (to stay alive) that long to kill him. and this is not a boss where you just run and gun. you need proper teamwork and tactics.


 No. I had a level 51 player helping me. Almost got him 3 times but all players died together and the boss health kept refilling.


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> No. I had a level 51 player helping me. Almost got him 3 times but all players died together and the boss health kept refilling.



doesn't matter. all 4 of you have to be level 51. adding a lower level player will only increase the difficulty. enemies become difficult to kill as more players join the game irrespective of the level of the players. also the more the boss level, the less damage you'll deal. so i don't think you were of much help there. instead try him in TVHM and once you are equipped with the bee.

kill BNK3R for practice


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2013)

^^

The monster was at 5% health once I was standing on top of the gate to jump in when everyone dies. Lost my attention to the game once to check my phone and found everyone dead and the monster at 100% health. The host then kicked me out of the game


----------



## soumo27 (May 25, 2013)

I stopped BL 2 some months back ( in january) after the 3rd DLC.. :-S
I had my character at 50, and never played after the level cap was raised. 
Hope to resume soon


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2013)

so after farming Black Queen for a month (around 50+ kills), finally got the most rewarding weapon ever in BL2



Spoiler



*the weapon:*
*i.imgur.com/vlykVTV.jpg

*the effect:*
*i.imgur.com/mnicxkv.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (May 26, 2013)

^^
where to get that? And how to start creature slaughter missions?


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2013)

behind Elle's garage in The Dust is a long road. follow it till you come to a point from where 2-3 houses are visible. black queen spawns left side of the house at the center. it doesn't spawn everytime but at least for me, its 9/10 times. kill it and then check what it drops. only problem is the droprate of some specific game changing weapons (a bunch of legendary) are terribly low inc Nukem.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 26, 2013)

^^
Got it thanks for the info. Will post my results of farming soon


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2013)

^^ don't expect a easy reward. also farm the gettle guy. he too has a chance to drop a legendary gun.


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2013)

completed B2 for the second time and finally completed the Hyperion Circle of Slaughter side mission. Everything looks ok till the last round when Hyperion threw every single variety of loader and robots they got. died 10+ times in round 5 only. The Bee helped cut through the forces in quick time but the amount of loaders was way too much to get rid of and kept running out of ammo by the end. it was a massive 7 wave fight ending with a Super Badass Constructor and a normal Constructor giving backup. Add to that you got multiple shield surveyors adding shields on the SB constructor while he is busy creating a badass loader and more surveyors. i can only wonder what i'll do without The Bee & The Transformer (a really lucky find in one of the Dr Zed Med vendor machines) just outside the arena.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 29, 2013)

is there any way to upgrade the sentry gun??


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> is there any way to upgrade the sentry gun??



go down the Guerrilla skill (left side). you can add rocket pods, increase accuracy. or you can try Survival skill and by level 25 you should be able to add a Phalanx shield to the turret.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 29, 2013)

ohh thanks. now at level 15


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2013)

I defeated Terramorphous the other day thanks to some assistance from soumo27(lvl 52 Siren). Wasn't that difficult


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> I defeated Terramorphous the other day thanks to some assistance from soumo27(lvl 52 Siren). Wasn't that difficult



WOW. got any legendary loot? hide of terramorphous?

started the campaign again, this time with Salvador. gunzerking is not fun because as soon as you enter fight for your death, gunzerking stops  but getting some cool loots. at level 13 and already converted 6-8 Goliath into God-liath and as expected my inventory is overflowing with rare as well as unique items


----------



## soumo27 (May 31, 2013)

Steam trading cards now supported with Borderlands 2 . Anyone knows how to get them?
Also 4th DLC releasing on June 25th. This will be epic: - 
(First 40 mins of it, But has spoilers though)
BL2: Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon Keep - The First 40 Minutes - GameSpot.com


----------



## arijitsinha (May 31, 2013)

^Get what? BL2 Trading cards or Steam Trading card beta access?

If you have Steam Trading Card Beta access, BL2 trading card will drop when you play the game. Its around 30 mints per card(I am not sure about the time).


----------



## soumo27 (May 31, 2013)

Yeah I was talking about BL2 Trading cards. I already have beta card access!


----------



## arijitsinha (May 31, 2013)

Play the game.. in every 30 minutes of play you will get a card dropped in your inventory upto 4 card.(You can check the card drop remaining in badge section of your profile.)


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2013)

anoyone watched the new Psycho short intro?



Spoiler


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 5, 2013)

^ nice . 
BTW reached lvl 23. enemies are way tougher to kill now

One question there's a safe in the quick travel in Santuary which requires a golden key to open. Does anybody knows how i can get the golden key???



sam said:


> behind Elle's garage in The Dust is a long road. follow it till you come to a point from where 2-3 houses are visible. black queen spawns left side of the house at the center. it doesn't spawn everytime but at least for me, its 9/10 times. kill it and then check what it drops. only problem is the droprate of some specific game changing weapons (a bunch of legendary) are terribly low inc Nukem.



got one nukem rocket launcher


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2013)

^^
They post Gold Key codes(as SHiFT codes) on their Facebook page, twitter posts(I mean Gearbox software)

Reached level 40 now(almost level 41). True Vault hunter mode is fun


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2013)

started TVHM and the first surprise i got was that the psycho is


Spoiler



completely armor now. yellow health bar


.

for some weird reason my mouse right click button started misbehaving so zoom sometimes exits prematurely. deception (zero action skill) is one of the most difficult to use skill. phaselock is ok (specially dealing with buzzards) and gunzerkerking is fun so long you have explosive weapons or ones that burst fire without zoom.



avinandan012 said:


> BTW reached lvl 23. enemies are way tougher to kill now



just a small piece of advice: if you encounter a badass marauder with shield, disable his shield from a good distance. once you cross level ~20, most badass marauders have nova shields which can easily throw you into fight for your life. this happened with me extensively in frink's slaughterdome.



avinandan012 said:


> got one nukem rocket launcher



nice find. really handy and difficult to find weapon.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 5, 2013)

^ but the problem with nukem launcher is if i am close enough I also die


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> ^ but the problem with nukem launcher is if i am close enough I also die



use it for second wind purpose. specially when the enemy is behind cover and you can't take direct shot. simply nuke him.

for taking out bosses, farm king mong (eridium blight) for some rare & unique launchers. another excellent use of nukem is to take out buzzards. one shot kill without killing yourself.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2013)

so any real use of Slag weapons ? I know it should be used to cover up an enemy into this stuff and then shoot with some other weapon for incresed damage but it's not much effective as it should be .. Corrosive weapons are a lot better than this.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> so any real use of Slag weapons ? I know it should be used to cover up an enemy into this stuff and then shoot with some other weapon for incresed damage but it's not much effective as it should be .. Corrosive weapons are a lot better than this.



corrosive only works if the enemy has armor. i use slag singularity grenade to coat everyone in slag then finish them off with a fire SMG. particularly helpful in defeating the lab rats, alpha skags or wormhole threshers.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 6, 2013)

anyone able to complete activate the radio tower challenge in Thousand Cuts?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> anyone able to complete activate the radio tower challenge in Thousand Cuts?



this can easily be the most frustrating challenge of BL2. tried for many hours but only reached till 5th step/railing before falling down. i'll try again this time with maya.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 8, 2013)

atlast radio tower mission complete


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2013)

If Borderlands 2 had a quarter of its budget...



avinandan012 said:


> atlast radio tower mission complete



how you did this? grenade jump?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 9, 2013)

^ you have to make angular jumps. Like look to the farthest of a beam & jump, in mid air turn to the tower.

like single Bunny hoff of CS 1.6


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2013)

i'll try one more time. how long it took you to reach the top? how many tries?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 9, 2013)

total ten tries


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2013)

sam said:


> corrosive only works if the enemy has armor. i use slag singularity grenade to coat everyone in slag then finish them off with a fire SMG. particularly helpful in defeating the lab rats, alpha skags or wormhole threshers.



thanks for the tip 



avinandan012 said:


> anyone able to complete activate the radio tower challenge in Thousand Cuts?





sam said:


> this can easily be the most frustrating challenge of BL2. tried for many hours but only reached till 5th step/railing before falling down. i'll try again this time with maya.





sam said:


> If Borderlands 2 had a quarter of its budget...
> 
> how you did this? grenade jump?



here's how you do it 
Borderlands 2 - Thousand Cuts - Slab UHF Badass Challenge - YouTube


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 10, 2013)

the gun in the video is superb looking


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 10, 2013)

Reached level 48. Almost completed "True Vault Hunter" mode. When one plays co-op the loot is amazing. I was just checking my storage vault at Sanctuary and found a 90k damage RPG that I recall winning after beating Terrorphous was sitting there. Level requirement is 50 so I can't use it now. Will be interesting to see how it is


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 10, 2013)

how is the co-op mode i mean will it be in the campaign or like normal multiplayer ??

if in the campaign how the game will balance if players are in different story line??

BTW started Borderlands


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 10, 2013)

^^
All storyline leads to one goal. Anyways the mission selection is according to the host. If we finished a mission earlier we don't get rewards of it when we turn in. The enemy is lot harder(we get a message as soon as players join "Creatures of Pandora grow stronger")

The biggest difference is the loot. We get lot better guns when in coop mode.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> how is the co-op mode i mean will it be in the campaign or like normal multiplayer ??



campaign.



topgear said:


> thanks for the tip



you are welcomed. i use Slagga for quick slagging enemies or Fuster Cluck if it spawns with slag element.



avinandan012 said:


> here's how you do it
> Borderlands 2 - Thousand Cuts - Slab UHF Badass Challenge - YouTube



already seen. i'll need a ice bag next time 



avinandan012 said:


> total ten tries



that was fast.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 10, 2013)

^ well all tries are not on same day


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 10, 2013)

Currently in level 49. Normal mode completed along with all the side missions. Hell of a game. total time played= 84 hours. 
Now to finish the "True Vault hunter" mode


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 11, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Currently in level 49. Normal mode completed along with all the side missions. Hell of a game. total time played= 84 hours.
> Now to finish the "True Vault hunter" mode



found any Legendary Loot Midget?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 11, 2013)

^^
Not legendary I think. But most my loot is purple. I haven't received much of Orange loot(got some in level 30 but that's old now)


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 11, 2013)

^^ try Lynchwood & Sawtooth Cauldron. heard LLM appears in plenty there. but because of matching players level can be difficult to take them down.

 started the campaign with Krieg. the skill is little difficult to master and requires some planning on selecting guns because of melee oriented playstyle. till now going good.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2013)

Download Now Borderlands 2 Tiny Tina DLC for PS3, Soon for PC, Xbox 360

out today. last DLC for BL2 and this better be good.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jul 8, 2013)

It's on sale on GMG for 15$ - Steam code
Should i buy it ? I wont be able to play it for a month because i will get my computer next month!

Is the multiplayer good? How about pings and stuff? 

Please help!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2013)

Please don't ask the same question in two different threads.

Anyway yes you should buy the game, its totally worth it. MP is also very good with Co-Op, actually the game is best played in Co-op.
As for pings and stuff, I saw that many of our forum members have played the game in length and many still play so you can join them if you want. Ping rates depend on your Internet speed.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 8, 2013)

He is in hurry as the gmg sale is about to end in few hours. Its ok to post , it will draw more attentions.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2013)

only extra stuff worth having is Tiny tina's DLC. psycho pack for those who have played all 4 characters.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2013)

sam said:


> only extra stuff worth having is Tiny tina's DLC. psycho pack for those who have played all 4 characters.



OFFTOPIC
That girl in your avatar is from New Girl TV series?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> OFFTOPIC
> That girl in your avatar is from New Girl TV series?



yup


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

sam said:


> yup



Hmm.. she somewhat looks like Katy Perry to me


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2013)

Started playing the "Ultimate Vault Hunter" mode. Playing this game with friends is just amazingly fun. It never disappoints.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 17, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Hmm.. she somewhat looks like Katy Perry to me



cause of the angle maybe



thetechfreak said:


> Started playing the "Ultimate Vault Hunter" mode. Playing this game with friends is just amazingly fun. It never disappoints.



so all enemies capped at lvl 61 (except raid bosses) right?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2013)

^^ yes. But I have only started playing and enemies are around level 52-55(I am 51).


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 22, 2013)

Two new Borderlands 2 DLC packs announced


Link




Spoiler






> The Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack 2 will cost around $5 (about £3.30), while a price for the Headhunter Pack has yet to be determined. Season Pass owners will have to pay for both packs


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2013)

These are useless. We basically want which adds more play value.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 22, 2013)

Bought it anyone up for Co-Op on Friday?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2013)

^^ Sure. Play a bit and level up, then it will be even more fun.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Bought it anyone up for Co-Op on Friday?


ping me when u play co-op. i'll join


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 24, 2013)

i'll leave it here.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/TZybfJW.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2013)

what's the ideal ping for playing this on co-op ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone up for some Co-op today evening? My Steam ID is wuodland.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> what's the ideal ping for playing this on co-op ??



Basically night.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> what's the ideal ping for playing this on co-op ??


below 200ms is good enough

does anyone know how will the dlc affect the multiplayer. Suppose host chooses a dlc & rest people dont have that??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2013)

> Suppose host chooses a dlc & rest people dont have that??


 If you have a DLC and I don't own it then I will get disconnected from game. You can choose a mission by pressing the tab button and going to the DLC place.

You can move to any of the DLCs using Fast Travel.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay Lets have a co-op from 1st mission tomo 
Join me at 4:30 Pm / 5 Pm


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2013)

^^ Sure. Will use my low level Gunzerker. If we have trouble beating flynt I'll bring my main character to the rescue


----------



## theserpent (Jul 25, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Sure. Will use my low level Gunzerker. If we have trouble beating flynt I'll bring my main character to the rescue



I din't find any option to create server


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2013)

^^ You don't need to create one. Steamworks integrated into SP. Start your game...click "shift+ tab" and go to friend name and click "invite friend". A friend can join without an invite too 
Also to make server public, pause>goto "Network Options"> and choose "Public"


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Sure. Will use my low level Gunzerker. If we have trouble beating flynt I'll bring my main character to the rescue



beating flynt is easy. just hide inside the shipping container and his novas can't reach you. midget mong is the real pain as he has more health than flynt and jumps here and there. co op will only raise the difficulty bar along with the badass marauder (sometimes 2 appears).


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry to Necro this thread 
I'm downloading BL2 now,just wondering who will be better on my first playthrough, Salvador or Axton?
I enjoyed playing Brick(berserker) in the original BL so...Salvador?
And Axton's Scorpio turret seems to be beefed up compared to Roland's Scorpio.
Oh,and their Skills should benefit Combat rifles and shotguns.
Can Salvador dual-wield Rocket launchers?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 8, 2013)

^^ Salvador can dual wield anything. Axton's turret seems to be beefed up as we can upgrade it to use missiles, 2x Guns or even to 2 turrets with shields etc. As you level up, the way you spend your skill points will make the difference.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok i have a problem
I can't access terramorphous peak. 
I've completed the game On TVHM LV 50 Salvador.
After offering eridium at the "door" i press E to go to terramorphous peak
but it always ends up getting stuck at the loading screen. 
The loading screen doesn't freeze


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Ok i have a problem
> I can't access terramorphous peak.
> I've completed the game On TVHM LV 50 Salvador.
> After offering eridium at the "door" i press E to go to terramorphous peak
> ...


 a reinstall fixed that.


Anyone want to play MP with me?(Tunggle)
I have lvl 51 Gunzerker(The Bee,2 x Double Penetrating Unkempt Harold)
and Lvl 50 Commando(Bada Boom rocket launcher)


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hmm. BL2 works good in tunngle ?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 29, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Hmm. BL2 works good in tunngle ?



Yes it does.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hmm alright. I ll try then. I haven't played any BL game before. Is it a FPS role playing type of game?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2013)

^yep.. RPG only in the sense that you earn point to level up, and choose your level up skills from a skill set particular to your class of character..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 29, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Hmm alright. I ll try then. I haven't played any BL game before. Is it a FPS role playing type of game?



Help yourself


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 29, 2013)

^^

By the way, ppl ask in forums only because they are tooooo lazy to google


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2013)

Borderlands 2 to get Game of the Year Edition


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Borderlands 2 to get Game of the Year Edition



i hope the price is right. looking at the huge amount of extra content (7 9 DLCs), anything below 2k will be absolute steal.

new shortfilm from GB. acts as a prologue for TTAODK.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 1, 2013)

Please can someone play Co-Op with me(Killing Terramorphous to be precise)
tungle name is ShawnZer
I would prefer you bring a lvl 50-52 character along
along with sticky homing slag grenades


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 1, 2013)

btw im a noob about tunngle,so please help me setup a private network or whatver is needed for a co-op game


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 1, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Please can someone play Co-Op with me(Killing Terramorphous to be precise)
> tungle name is ShawnZer
> I would prefer you bring a lvl 50-52 character along
> along with sticky homing slag grenades



use bee + hornet/gub (full auto gun) to take him down if playing as gunzerker/commando/maya. use a sniper (Jakob's Mukamuk or Lyuda) if playing as zer0. i saw a video of a guy solo Terra without any bee sheild. critical hit + cooldown was all that he used.

PS: yet to solo any raid boss.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 2, 2013)

sam said:


> use bee + hornet/gub (full auto gun) to take him down if playing as gunzerker/commando/maya. use a sniper (Jakob's Mukamuk or Lyuda) if playing as zer0. i saw a video of a guy solo Terra without any bee sheild. critical hit + cooldown was all that he used.
> 
> PS: yet to solo any raid boss.



My idea was :
Some dude plays as Axton with Double Slag Guns Turret and also has Homing Sticky Slag grenades + Slagga
I play Rampage/Gunlust Salvador with Bee +  2 x Double Penetrating Unkempt Harold + Sticky homing bonus package
= Dead Terramorphous 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Y NO 1 PLAY MP WITH ME????!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> My idea was :
> Some dude plays as Axton with Double Slag Guns Turret and also has Homing Sticky Slag grenades + Slagga
> I play Rampage/Gunlust Salvador with Bee +  2 x Double Penetrating Unkempt Harold + Sticky homing bonus package
> = Dead Terramorphous



swap that BP for transfusion. slag doesn't work on terra that is why he is so difficult to solo. actually maya + salvador/axton combo will be great. i'll try solo on Hyperius tomorrow. only worried my lappy will break before he goes down.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 15, 2013)

i want to buy this game will all the DLC's released till now...is it available under 1k somewhere?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i want to buy this game will all the DLC's released till now...is it available under 1k somewhere?



The GOTY edition has released here,But its not in stock
Borderlands 2 (Game Of The Year Edition) -: Flipkart.com


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> The GOTY edition has released here,But its not in stock
> Borderlands 2 (Game Of The Year Edition) -: Flipkart.com



thanks man its really cheap...it says coming soon so it will available available after some time?

also can we activate this copy on steam?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> thanks man its really cheap...*`1. it says coming soon so it will available available after some time?*
> 
> *2.also can we activate this copy on steam?*


1.Maybe
2.Yes .Actually steam is mandatory to play BL2


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2013)

So now that GOTY edition is out, no more DLCs ??


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 17, 2013)

on flipkart it says the GOTY edition is out of stock....where else can I buy the GOTY edition?


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 17, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> on flipkart it says the GOTY edition is out of stock....where else can I buy the GOTY edition?



On steam.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 17, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> On steam.



on steam its for $60..in India its available for Rs.499 only

its available on ebay.in


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 17, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> on steam its for $60..in India its available for Rs.499 only
> 
> its available on ebay.in



*www.ebay.in/itm/Borderlands-2-GOTY...nsoles_Accessories&hash=item4d13ddb23f&_uhb=1

This one? The seller has no feedbacks.

This one is the one to go for:

*www.ebay.in/itm/Borderlands-2-Game...nsoles_Accessories&hash=item3f2ab76a12&_uhb=1


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 17, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Borderlands 2 GOTY Original PC Game + Free Shipping | eBay
> 
> This one? The seller has no feedbacks.
> 
> ...



any problems if i buy from the first link? i have not purchased anything from ebay.in till now...

also in the second link(intencity) only 1 copy is left and i can't buy until tommorow..

Edit: its available now on Flipkart...ordered with cash on delivery option...


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So now that GOTY edition is out, no more DLCs ??



only HeadHunters pack (1 mission with a raid boss in the end).

499 for Borderlands 2 GOTY? heck, even a DLC cost more.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 17, 2013)

sam said:


> only HeadHunters pack (1 mission with a raid boss in the end).
> 
> 499 for Borderlands 2 GOTY? heck, even a DLC cost more.



this GOTY edition will include future DLC's for free or we need to buy them separately?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 17, 2013)

Game is available now in flipkart . Go get it guys.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

If I buy this game from FK. Can I activate it on steam ??


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> If I buy this game from FK. Can I activate it on steam ??



obviously..BL2 was released on steam only for PC as far as I know...buy it and lets play Co op


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> obviously..BL2 was released on steam only for PC as far as I know...buy it and lets play Co op



Are you free in December ?? I'll be free that time only because from next week my exams will start. So tell me then only I'll place the order.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Are you free in December ?? I'll be free that time only because from next week my exams will start. So tell me then only I'll place the order.



Place it before stock get's over.

I placed it. Even if you play it next year, for a price of 550 [with delivery charge] you really don't want to miss it. For the first time in my life i am happy to be an Indian Gamer


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Are you free in December ?? I'll be free that time only because from next week my exams will start. So tell me then only I'll place the order.



Hmm since I am working I will be free after 8-9pm Mon - Fri and Sat-Sun I am free all day. Also they are selling physical copies only, so its better to buy now because the game is very cheap and later it may go out of stock. May be someone will sell digital download but not sure about this...

I would say buy it now and we can play at anytime...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Place it before stock get's over.
> 
> I placed it. Even if you play it next year, for a price of 550 [with delivery charge] you really don't want to miss it. For the first time in my life i am happy to be an Indian Gamer





ghouse12311 said:


> Hmm since I am working I will be free after 8-9pm Mon - Fri and Sat-Sun I am free all day. Also they are selling physical copies only, so its better to buy now because the game is very cheap and later it may go out of stock. May be someone will sell digital download but not sure about this...
> 
> I would say buy it now and we can play at anytime...



You guys better be ready to play with me when time arrives or I'm gonna kick your arse.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You guys better be ready to play with me when time arrives or I'm gonna kick your arse.


sure sure co op sounds like a lot of fun ...also when exactly you will be free?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> sure sure co op sounds like a lot of fun ...also when exactly you will be free?



Exactly same as you. Mon-Fri After 8-9PM and Saturday and Sunday all day long.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You guys better be ready to play with me when time arrives or I'm gonna kick your arse.



Sure whats your steam id? 
I'll be free 24x7x365 [But not December as i got exams then ]


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 17, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Sure whats your steam id?
> I'll be free 24x7x365 [But not December as i got exams then ]



add me on steam link is in my signature...let me know when you receive your copy...on flipkart it shows Monday (21st Oct) as expected delivery date for me....


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 17, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> this GOTY edition will include future DLC's for free or we need to buy them separately?



will have to buy them separately but not worth it. only 3 or so headhunter pack will be released which includes 1 mission + 1 raid boss for around 4-5$. stick to the base game and try all (6) classes. i have spent over 700hrs in this game and yet everyday the game throws something new at me. hidden chest, new achievements, raid boss fights or even new enemies.



ACidBaseD said:


> Place it before stock get's over.



this. expect an out of stock banner to appear soon in the B2 GOTY page.



ACidBaseD said:


> I placed it. Even if you play it next year, for a price of 550 [with delivery charge] you really don't want to miss it. For the first time in my life i am happy to be an Indian Gamer



buy something for 50 bucks to make it over 500 and get free delivery. at least you get something worth 50 instead of wasting it in carrier charges. 

those who have the base game, grab this one just for the playable class DLCs & TTAODK story DLC.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll get one too if some one else gets the one from FK and gives positive response


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 17, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> add me on steam link is in my signature...let me know when you receive your copy...on flipkart it shows Monday (21st Oct) as expected delivery date for me....



It shows 22nd october for me but i wont be able to play because i still havent bought my graphics card  [Waiting for AMD R9-280X]
So mostly will start playing it from next year 
Also added 


sam said:


> buy something for 50 bucks to make it over 500 and get free delivery. at least you get something worth 50 instead of wasting it in carrier charges.



There is nothing worth 50bucks , searched a lot most of the cheap items are out of stock 



Piyush said:


> I'll get one too if some one else gets the one from FK and gives positive response



It will be too late by then, my friend.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 17, 2013)

I just ordered the goty edition. for 499 bucks only


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 17, 2013)

To all , *how to avoid 50 Rs.*



Spoiler



PM me



Now give me 25 Rs for the advice.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 17, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> To all , *how to avoid 50 Rs.*
> 
> 
> Now give me 25 Rs for the advice.



Thanks for the tip bro 
I suggest you remove this before many people start exploiting it and the method stops working. 
Tell people to PM you to get to know the trick as many "lurkers" from google come here


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Sure whats your steam id?
> I'll be free 24x7x365 [But not December as i got exams then ]



its  *gameranand*


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 18, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> It shows 22nd october for me but i wont be able to play because i still havent bought my graphics card  [Waiting for AMD R9-280X]



mine is showing 24th. and your inbuilt GPU should be able to handle Borderlands2 in low details with 720p resolution.



ACidBaseD said:


> There is nothing worth 50bucks , searched a lot most of the cheap items are out of stock



i added a Garnier oil clear face wash for 85 bucks  needed one anyway.



Piyush said:


> I'll get one too if some one else gets the one from FK and gives positive response



err, what kind of response? and this time all the DLCs will be in disc unlike Borderlands GOTY where they included the base game disc with download codes for all the DLCs.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

LOL, I ordered a nice book to gift it to my mom, shipping charges avoided and mom would be more than happy. Its a win win situation for me.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Even I have exams till december so I'll be mostly playing this in december. We can partner up @gameranand


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

Jripper said:


> ^ Even I have exams till december so I'll be mostly playing this in december. We can partner up @gameranand



Well thats good. So we are 3-4 players would be regulars and the best part is that we will start the game at nearly same time.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well thats good. So we are 3-4 players would be regulars and the best part is that we will start the game at nearly same time.



I have exams in december  
I'll start it in January then :'(


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I have exams in december
> I'll start it in January then :'(



Sure No problem. We have plenty time to kill anyway.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 18, 2013)

Its a good thing if some of our teammates are experienced and higher level characters. We can level up faster while playing co-op with these players from what I've heard. Always a bonus.

I have a question though. Say I don't redeem the game on steam and install directly via disks. Can I play with those who have redeemed it on steam? Steam gives me a few issues from time to time -_-


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 18, 2013)

Bl2 cannot be played without steam, so i guess that answers your question...


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2013)

sam said:


> err, what kind of response? and this time all the DLCs will be in disc unlike Borderlands GOTY where they included the base game disc with download codes for all the DLCs.



Ok will order it today when I reach home


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Its a good thing if some of our teammates are experienced and higher level characters. We can level up faster while playing co-op with these players from what I've heard. Always a bonus.
> 
> I have a question though. Say I don't redeem the game on steam and install directly via disks. Can I play with those who have redeemed it on steam? Steam gives me a few issues from time to time -_-



Well then *sam* will have to play with us. 


Piyush said:


> Ok will order it today when I reach home



Yeah and finally we will play together.


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 18, 2013)

Just Ordered it


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 18, 2013)

Just ordered mine too 
Now tell me, should I play solo entire game 1st or start off in Co-op with u guys from the very start?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 18, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Just ordered mine too
> Now tell me, should I play solo entire game 1st or start off in Co-op with u guys from the very start?



you can do both but I heard co op is much more fun than playing solo...

can some create a separate thread where we can list all the people who has this game or bought the GOTY edition so its easier to team up later as some people can play from december only etc..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you can do both but I heard co op is much more fun than playing solo...
> 
> can some create a separate thread where we can list all the people who has this game or bought the GOTY edition so its easier to team up later as some people can play from december only etc..



Yeah that would be a good idea as many of us have ordered the game and most of us are going to start the game after November.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 18, 2013)

Official peep went?? 

Add GOTY at the end of the title


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

I will be
The Gunzerker 

someone play commando,mechro and siren


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

Made a thread spefically for MP and Co-Op part as discussion here was getting messy.

Here is the Link to the thread

*Borderlands 2 GOTY MP and Co-Op Discussion*


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Its a good thing if some of our teammates are experienced and higher level characters. We can level up faster while playing co-op with these players from what I've heard. Always a bonus.
> 
> I have a question though. Say I don't redeem the game on steam and install directly via disks. Can I play with those who have redeemed it on steam? Steam gives me a few issues from time to time -_-


Playing with higher level players can also be scary, as you will be put against higher level monsters since they are spawned after checking the highest level in the party.



gameranand said:


> Yeah and finally we will play together.


Yo! 


anaklusmos said:


> Just ordered mine too
> Now tell me, should I play solo entire game 1st or start off in Co-op with u guys from the very start?


You can start your solo campaign right now. Since the game has much more replay value, playing it again with us will be still fun.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

@ anaklusmos

Yeah start the game now and you'll have a higher level so we will benefit from it.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I will be
> The Gunzerker



don't know why everyone loves zerker so much. playing as psycho is the ultimate fun, specially in PT2 where you unlock a whole bunch of his skills. you'll never play zerker again.



gameranand said:


> Well then *sam* will have to play with us.



hope my 3G connection holds.



anaklusmos said:


> Just ordered mine too
> Now tell me, should I play solo entire game 1st or start off in Co-op with u guys from the very start?



complete PT1 as solo. PT2 is where the real game begins. challenging and satisfying. even more when fighting side by side with friends.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 18, 2013)

sam said:


> complete PT1 as solo. PT2 is where the real game begins. challenging and satisfying. even more when fighting side by side with friends.



what is PT1 and PT2?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

sam said:


> hope my 3G connection holds.



I certainly hope so. 



ghouse12311 said:


> what is PT1 and PT2?



Playthrough 1 and Playthrough 2.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

sam said:


> don't know why everyone loves zerker so much. playing as psycho is the ultimate fun, specially in PT2 where you unlock a whole bunch of his skills. you'll never play zerker again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your steam id?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> your steam id?



sam811


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 21, 2013)

Borderlands 2 will get new DLC in the form of 'The Horrible Hunger of the Ravenous Wattle Gobbler'


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 21, 2013)

again?? 

maannn..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2013)

just another headhunter pack i.e. 1 mission which will take no longer than 1hr to complete.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2013)

yesterday:
*i.imgur.com/3VXb5xZ.jpg

today:
*i.imgur.com/1b8yGNN.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Dec 8, 2013)

haha nice!!
And what about the loot?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2013)

no legendary. just a bunch of purples which i threw away. no Norfleet. Finally i can solo raids in UVHM. Took down Pyro Pete & Vermi. 

after midnight he reappeared:
*i.imgur.com/scrwsQb.jpg

BTW NEWS: New Borderlands Game Coming From Telltale, Makers of The Walking Dead


----------



## Piyush (Dec 8, 2013)

I know that Telltale will be able to do a god job, but I fear the level humor they will add. Gearbox did it right , with a mixture of dark and cheesy humor.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I know that Telltale will be able to do a god job, but I fear the level humor they will add. Gearbox did it right , with a mixture of dark and cheesy humor.



True that. The little witty one liners are unmatched.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 11, 2013)

@sam,

the one man who follows "Keep Calm and Play Borderlands2" on top of whatever around is happening in the world, dedication


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2014)

*www.gameagent.com/games/borderlands-2-headhunter-4-mad-moxxi-and-the-wedding-day-massacre

The link is for DLC for Borderlands 2 game
If anyone is able to redeem it, plz tell me coz I'm not able to.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2014)

no redeem code anywhere. you sure its the headhunter pack and not the head & gun pack Happy Loverpalooza! - Special SHiFT Codes


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2014)

Its a DLC named Mad Moxxi and Wedding Day Massacre I think


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Its a DLC named Mad Moxxi and Wedding Day Massacre I think



yup. thats a headhunter DLC (single mission). but a DLC for free. thats strange.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2014)

sam said:


> yup. thats a headhunter DLC (single mission). but a DLC for free. thats strange.



It was a valentine day event. Must be time restriction or something like that.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2014)

damn missed it 

*blog.gameagent.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/BL2-WeddingMassacre-Homepage-Slide-VALENTINES.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2014)

its 17/2/14 no?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2014)

yes, 17th. gameagent not opening for me. maybe heavy load.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2014)

Same.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2014)

It is for MAC -_-


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2014)

The source of that link said this:


> Borderlands 2 is a SteamPlay title. As he says in his post, it activates both, just as buying it on the Steam store activates both


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2014)

^^It's not free now,


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2014)

Missed it then


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Missed it then



Me too. Missed it.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2014)

Got the code for Headhunter 4 DLC thanks to Piyush  steam accepted the code. will download and test later.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

sam said:


> Got the code for Headhunter 4 DLC thanks to Piyush  steam accepted the code. will download and test later.



How ?? For Free ??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2014)

sam said:


> Got the code for Headhunter 4 DLC thanks to Piyush  steam accepted the code. will download and test later.



Sharing is caring


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Sharing is caring



Can I get the same ??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Can I get the same ??


Actually, it was available via a site till 17th feb. I was unable to get the codes too only Sam succeeded in it


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> How ?? For Free ??



yes. for free  registered during the gameagent promo on 15th and finally received the code today.

- - - Updated - - -

downloading. 400MB for a single mission, 1 boss fight, 6 heads. not bad.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2014)

Moxxi lovers are enjoying this all over the internet.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Actually, it was available via a site till 17th feb. I was unable to get the codes too only Sam succeeded in it



Lucky him. You didn't get it because you didn't shared the info with me.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2014)

Btw Sam, 750 Ti avb at MD comp for 10K 1gb, 12k 2gb

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Lucky him. You didn't get it because you didn't shared the info with me.



Hahaha, but I shared it in this thread


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Hahaha, but I shared it in this thread



Well then I guess I was kinda busy as my Mid Sems were going on.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 19, 2014)

aaaam not falling for it this time, last time these guys above promised me that they would play with me, they did but for a very short time and then left for dota2 and all... i got bored again, had to finish two DLC's alone :'( :'(


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2014)

a few screenshots:



Spoiler



love is in the air
*i.imgur.com/N7xH1wU.jpg

or not
*i.imgur.com/U83tkiS.jpg

return of the hwat girl 
*i.imgur.com/iyxHZk9.jpg

and a baby.... goliath !!!
*i.imgur.com/G087yBh.jpg



playing on laptop so toned down details to low.

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Moxxi lovers are enjoying this all over the internet.



specially those who are single 



Piyush said:


> Btw Sam, 750 Ti avb at MD comp for 10K 1gb, 12k 2gb



yah checked.



Piyush said:


> Hahaha, but I shared it in this thread



i completely ignored this thing. first the site was not opening and then it showed MAC. registered and forgot until a mail showed up in my inbox. why none of you tried this?

*PS:* not worth buying. Headhunter packs are short (an hour max). but definitely worth getting as a gift


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> aaaam not falling for it this time, last time these guys above promised me that they would play with me, they did but for a very short time and then left for dota2 and all... i got bored again, had to finish two DLC's alone :'( :'(


Hahaha.. we used to play with you , but you said ping issues played spoilsport. Good thing was that you were high levelled during that time, so dying was not a problem for you since you didn't receive any damage 

- - - Updated - - -

@Sam
Whats the deal about those heads?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> @Sam
> Whats the deal about those heads?



exclusive head skins. only found in each headhunter pack i.e. the final boss will drop 1 (random) head skin for 1 class, maybe some body skins too. also 1 (or more) chest with high chance of getting a legendary or Pearl.

Mad Moxxi and the Wedding Day Massacre


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 13, 2014)

if anyone still plays this game, may check this out: New hot fixes are now rolling out!


> March 12, 2014 Hot Fixes
> -Additional adjustments to ensure weapons properly apply damage over time (DoT) effects.
> -*Adjusted Vermivorous the Invincible’s loot pool to ensure each kill consistently results in better loot.*


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2014)

sam said:


> if anyone still plays this game, may check this out: New hot fixes are now rolling out!


Nice to see they still are fixing things. And yet to encounter Vermi. My Gaige is still 44


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Nice to see they still are fixing things. And yet to encounter Vermi. My Gaige is still 44



reports are many are getting legendary class mod and even Norfleet  hyperius never dropped a norfleet for me so maybe i should try my luck.

go to Tundra Express farmhouse, gather varkids. make them run after you for 5min. if varkid doesn't evolve past super badass or ultimate badass, quit & repeat. you can use 4p glitch from Captain Scarlett's DLC.

- - - Updated - - -

edit: got a slag norfleet on 1st kill


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2014)

^^Can this Vermi encounter happen at lvl 44?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^Can this Vermi encounter happen at lvl 44?



any level once you are in TVHM & UVHM. check the article on vermivorous at wiki for some tips.

*PS:* a single nofleet is worth a month of pain trying to spawn him.


----------

